# Hammersmith Hospital : part 27



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies



Lots of love, luck & sticky vibes to you all










Take care
Natasha x

THE BORING BUT ESSENTIAL BIT

If you would rather not see tickers and other users' avatars there is a facility to turn them off.  ~ click here for more information

Inevitably, and sadly, on the IVF board there will be both positive and negative outcomes to treatment. While I am sure everyone here loves a great success story and wants to keep in touch on clinic threads, please can those who have been successful, exercise consideration towards others when chatting about their pregnancies/babies in this area. That is not to say do not talk about your wonderful gift just, please think of those less fortunate and how they may be feeling when you post. Scan pictures etc. can be uploaded to the gallery (please PM me if you need help doing that) and links provided in thread.

*CLICK HERE FOR SITE & CHAT ETIQUETTE*
 ~ click here

Some useful places to visit post treatment: 
Bun In The Oven:  ~ click here

Negative Cycle:  ~ click here


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

* Hammersmith Girls Hall of Fame! From 14 July 2008 * 



[size=12pt]*Special thoughts this week go to * 

Yellowrose - thinking of you 

*Welcome our newest posters* 

Devilinya 
siheilwli  (Welcome back to HH)
Emmat1010 
Jenny19 
Emlapem 
mini mouse 
ELondon 
Kirsty 

*LADIES DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW     *  [/size]

*Emlapem * ET 11 July PUPO PUPO testing?   
*Scooter *started d/r 14/06/08- ET 15 July 

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  

*siheilwli * 
*Emmat1010 * looking to go for 1st IVF 
*ELondon * going for first IVF consultation 10 July
*wannabemum08 * looking to go for 3rd IVF May 
*Rafs-* starting 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 
*Secret Broody * starting IVF Oct 08-
*Devilinya * on waiting list for first ICSI 

*CONSULTATIONS, NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS*  

*Julie-Anne - review 1st July maybe moving clinics   
mini mouse  review 3rd July after first tx 
Gaye- review 11th July -   
bobbi3 currently on hold waiting for thyroid to be sorted 
Koko78  - Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08   
Wendy woo- -Following up after 4th ICSI April 08   
nichola1975 (Nicky)  Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar   
Chris x  having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb   
candistar1- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance   
yellowrose (Nicky)- follow-up after 3rd IVF cycle in June/July 08   

MUMMIES TO BE    

Nikki2008- 4th IVF  9 July  
Sara13 2nd IVF  1 July   
 Kirsty (Kan1)   21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies!    
NorthernFox   from 1st IVF 13th of May 08 EDD 19 Jan 09 twinnies! Next Scan 8 July   
JandJ -  from 1st IVF- 2nd May 08 EDD 8 Jan 09 Next Scan ? 
biddy2   from 2nd IVF March 2008 EDD? Next Scan ? 
Shania35   from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
 saffronL -  from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28/10/08. Next Scan?   
marie#1  -  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
Hush-  from FET Dec07 - EDD? Next Scan?   
Olly - Good Luck Everyone -  end of Oct after 2nd IVF EDD? Next Scan?   
Ali M 7482 -   21st Nov 07 after from IVF EDD 30/07/08 Sunroof Delivery booked for 16 July   Twins!  

 
HH MUMMIES  

Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
EBW1969 (Jo)  - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz 
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR- Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
Smileylogo (Emma)  Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
Britgirl-  ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2  - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG)  - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca  - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter  - mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz)  
ThackM (Michelle)  - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M  - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol  - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- & still post GoodLuck

Future Mummy -  Moved to Lister first after 3rd IVF and Lap   
loubeedood- Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- Good luck  
Odette - Having follow up after 3rd IVF- at IVI Barcelona   
Totyu- Moved to Guys for NHS treatment IVF May/ June next step??    

Some may have been removed from the list that have not posted for a long time. If you have been removed and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Jo*​*

Also- Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 0208 383 8167​*​


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Jenny - I think it might have been me, did you have acupuncture after the scan?


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

just bookmarking!


----------



## emmat1010 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi,

Can I join you guys?

I have just had all my tests done at HH and now on the waiting list for IVF I was advised it is about 6 months from now - is that everyone elses experience?

I am anxious to get going as there is the start of another cyst and dont want this to affect the treatment. 

Em x


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello emmat1010. Hopefully, you'll not need the wait! Is it a NHS cycle? I waited about nine months for my first cycle but that was because I was bumped into the next financial year. Good luck Biddy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Welcome Emma!  

6 months is not that much , it can be 2 years! 
if you have a cyst forming and it does not go away, I would advise you have it removed, NHS or private, before your fertility treatment.
Future Mummy


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Well it looks as if I'm on the HH waiting list for NHS treatment... don't know how long it is though. I might ring them tomorrow to ask. How's everyone doing?

Cat
x


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Welcome Emmat1010 & Cat and all other newbies to this site - Emlapem, Mini Mouse & ELondon

I was practically 6 months to the day for my IVF cycle on the NHS so fingers crossed that you are seen that quickly too.

Nikki & Nicky     

Thanks all for your thoughts, my Nuchal scan went well and everything is absolutely fine with my twins - I'm so relieved. One is lying above the other and one was sleeping whilst the other was having a little party. I hope this is not a sign of things to come, one asleep while the other is awake  

Good luck to FM for your appointment at the Lister in two days time, and to all ladies up for next appts and in cycle.

Ali - not long now, you must be sooo excited.
Jacks, Biddy, Kirsty, Sara13, I hope you ladies are all well and looking after yourselves.

xxx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Wonderful news on your scan Fox. And thanks for the info.
Cat
x


----------



## ELondon (May 21, 2008)

Well good luck to everyone waiting, trying and hoping   
Northern Fox that must've been absolutely amazing to see twinnies on scan! Good sign they were taking it in turns to perform!  
I'm a little nervous as seeing Mr Lavery on Thursday and will discuss results of my tests. Haven't seen him since April and have since had scan, bloods, and HSG as well as husband's sperm analysed so truth will be told! . I have long history of severe endo and cysts so hoping for the best and hopefully 1st IVF very soon. Though ladies, I understand they first do a test cycle to make sure you don't get overstimulated?

xxx

E


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Just wanted to wish Yellowrose and Nikki lots of luck for tomorrow    , I hope you manage to get some sleep tonight

Will catch up with all the other news soon
Take care
Scooter


----------



## ELondon (May 21, 2008)

Yes good luck Nicky and Nikki tomorrow!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

good luck tomorrow nicky and nikki    and also you too for Thursday ELondon


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Yellow Rose and Nikki, lots of   for tomorrow!

Northen Fox, wonderful news aboutthe scan  

Elondon, lots of   for your appointment with Dr Lavery.
I don't think they do a test to see if you overstimulate or not. They do a mock EC, i.e they put a catheter in yto make sure they have access when real EC happens. Not painful.
never heard of a monitoring cycle or test cyle at HH. Maybe I am wrong.

Future Mummy


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

Good luck for testing today Nikki and Yellowrose. I hope rainy days will be lucky for you both.

Biddy xx


----------



## emmat1010 (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for the responses, I guess I am being impatient! 6 months just seems like a long time but it will fly by and at least it is not 2 years, I think I would go mad waiting for that long!

Good luck to those testing today    

Has everyone had positive experiences of HH? I had been seeing a Dr Barsoum but he is ill at the moment so saw a stand in consultant on my last visit who was great by putting me straight on the list but very rushed so I did not get to answer any questions.

I have done some bloods for HIV and Hep B & C and just need to do LH and FSH at next AF. 

What is normally the next step? Is there a meeting of some kind to tell you about IVF?

Sorry lots of questions.
Em x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Emma, just before you start IVF, say a month before, you get a coordination appointment with a nurse. She explains lots of things.

You should also have a mock EC , if you are new, just to make sure catheter can go in. It is done by a doc, you can ask him/her questions. If they haven't mentionned it, call them .

I don't like dr Barsoum personally , I don't think he knows much, when I had my chemical he was saying I could have a lap just to see if ectopic   ( I had some weird pain) but probably would notsee anything or be monitored, the choice was mine.
Then dr Lavery arrived ( I had asked for him to come and see me ( theykept me in bed during the day at hospital) and he could explain in 2 min what the other doc could not in 10mns. Then I asked for my progesterone levels, as dr Lavery had ordered some testing ( helps knowing if ectopic or not ) and Dr Barsoum had no idea, so he had to read the notes.  Dr Lavery suggested for me to be monitored for the next week and take it from there as I had no pain where an ectopic would give pain ( he did some tests,like pressingon some specific points that give pain when ectopic, something dr Barsoum did not do) Youwould have thought dr Barsoum could have done that. I don't think he liked the fac tthat as soon as he arrived next to my bed , I said "I want to see dr Lavery, I am under his care and he said if I had a concern, or a problem I should ask for him".   
That is something I have noticed at HH. You have to really say what you want and then they take it into consideration.
He was all smile as dr Lavery was there, but not so much when on his own.
When I told him I had adenomyosis , he asked how I knew, so I had to explain docs had said so ( obviously), via ultrasound first ( he said that was not possible to diagnose for sure) and then dr Lavery advised a MRI, which I did and it confirmed it and he said !" yes, only an MRI shows it". 
I would not trust him with my goldfish.

You can ask for dr Anna Carby to do your mock EC  ( she is more than excellent), if you have any problem ask to speak to a doc. They need to be pushed at times, to answer your questions, so don't hesitate. insist, ask questions. Some can be quite negative also , if this happens don't listen too much to them. the consultants are very good . You can also ask to change your consultant if you wish . Finally ifI have a problem I can email dr Lavery and ask his opinion and that is quite good I think.I am sure the same is true for dr Trew. 
I don't think dr arsoum is a consultant is he? maybe he got promoted after dr Magara retired?

For scan you can have any doc on duty to do them but the sonographer ( not a doc) who does complex cases, Jayshree is the best. She is very skilled and see things other docs don't always see.
I have a very high left ovary. I had an ultrasound with 2 males docs once, at different occasions, one really hurt me as I was at the end of stimming and all was swollen ( you'd think he'd care) andthe other one could not see anything! so I went to see Jayshree, as the doc reffered me to her and she saw everything, all was fine and it did not hurt. I cried I remember as I had been told all was notwell and probably no access to left ovary ( where most eggs were) while all was OK and I had a good EC and all my eggs wee reached ( I asked for Anna as she does a lot of complex EC).
The 3rd IVF, I immediately booked all my scans with Jayshree, as I did not want another idiot telling me things that would worry me for no reason. Jayshree was fine about it.

When it is time for you to have EC and even before, anytime , when you go there , you can ask to see an embryologist and ask him/her questions, about embies etc.
They are quite nice and always happy to answer your questions. 

God, I could write a book about IVF , like all the other girls I am sure, sorry for the long email , I am trying to remember everything and my experience, anyway, don't hesitate to ask us questions, if I can I will answer them.

Future Mummy


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello Em

They will get you in for a coordination appointment close to the start of your treatment to go over the whole ivf procedure. You will be given a booklet outlining the processes and the timelines for treatment. My appointment was very brisk: I had to ask questions and ask the nurse to repeat points for me. Don't worry though as you can always call them during treatment. Or ask here of course  

I agree with futuremummy: get to know the staff as much as you can, ask plenty of questions and keep an eye on them! I also have a high left ovary (why is it always the left?) and only found this out when they left me unguarded in a room with my notes, where I read they had been unable to collect anything from it during egg collection. At my cycle review (hopefully you'll not need one of these: you have one if your cycle fails) Dr Lavery said my response to the drugs had been poor as they'd only collected six eggs. Had he read through my notes properly he would have known that I had another six they couldn't get to! So read your notes if you get the chance!

Having said all that I found everyone to be very friendly and helpful.

Enjoy the next six months... the time will fly by and you'll be match fit for the new year

Biddy


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

Congratulations on your scan Northernfox! I went for the blood tests too, which was my husband's bright idea: I so wish I hadn't.  

Biddy


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Just a quick post, a BFN for me. Feel numb, no tears. Kinda knew a few days ago with the hpt but also felt different from Friday onwards.

Nikki - hoping you have better news


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

(((((((((yellowrose))))))))))


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I am sorry Yellowrose


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Nicky thinking of you and your DH xxx


----------



## ELondon (May 21, 2008)

Nicky very sorry to hear that.


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh Nicky I am so sorry   I don't know what to say...

Yes, I do have better news, HCG is 91 and I am really hoping this one will stick. Obviously I am glad I got a BFP but I have been here before.

Congratulations on your scan Northernfox - that's great news

Another 2ww for me, but I better not complain


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Nikki 2008, congratulations!    

Future Mummy


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Nicky - I'm so sorry, look after yourself  


Nikki - congratulations , I hope the next 2 weeks go quickly for you,  

Scooter


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

YellowRose - I am so sorry, life is cruel x


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Congratulations Nikki - I hope the next 2ww flies by for you  

Thanks Biddy - why do you wish you hadn't had the bloods? Is everything ok?
I couldn't have bloods with twins as one twin could have an abnormality and the other normal, the normal twins results would mask any abnormality in the other. The nucal is the best they can do but I am very happy with the result.

FM - is it your appt at the Lister tomorrow -   
xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks Northen Fox, yes it is , in the morning, a bit nervous actually, partly because I have been away from all this fertility world and drugs for 6 months. 
Future Mummy


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

You'll be fine, you are very well read and experienced on the whole IVF/Infertility subject that you've been such a great help to others - myself included.

When I was panic stricken due to my high ovary (also the left !?!!!?) you really comforted me and introduced me to Jayshree, which was invaluable.

It's bound to be your turn this time, I'm sure  

xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks Northen Fox  

Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Congrats Nikki xxx  have a happy healthy pgy. I know you say you have been here before but it really can be a different outcome xxx

FM good luck tomorrow xx


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Nikki - yahoo!  Congrats sweets!

Yellowrose - I am so sorry     

Em- my tip to you would get your mock ET done at a good time in your cycle.  I kinda ran out of time for mine so had to have it done on day 2 ... not very pleasant!  

FM - good luck for your appointment tomorrow   

DH and I sat down tonight to have a chat about our follow up appointment this Friday.  I was really amazed with all the questions he has for Mr T.  It is great to have him in this with me.  Sorry having a moment as my DH is not normally a good talker     

love gaye


----------



## emmat1010 (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome and replies, I feel much more confident and relaxed now about the whole thing.

Oddly I had my scan with Jayshree and I too have a high left ovary and she had trouble scanning it.

Sorry about your BFN Nicky  .

I am hoping that I might relax a bit now as I know I am getting tx and might fall naturally before then. You never know!

Did the school run today for my nephew and so want that to be me.

Em x


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello all

Damn just lost my post so really short on personals now are nosey person next to me keeps looking over...

Yellowrose - so sorry I know what you mean by the numb feeling mines was followed by lots of explictives....sending you and hubby lots of     

Nikki - congratulations !!! yippe...

FM - Good Luck today - Please let me know how you go at the lister I am there in a few weeks ...

Undergoing retail therepy enjoying myself whilst I get over the last BFN...though I should be saving for the next cycle very very naughty....

Wishing you all well
Tots


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Yellowrose - so, so sorry to hear your news.  Take care, am thinking of you. xx

Nikki - big congrats!  V exciting.

FM - all the best at the Lister tomorrow, let us know how you get on.

Lots of love to all

Ali
xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi everyone!!  

I thought i posted my review news, don't think i did!!

well saw Mr T and he wasn't who i thought it would be!!  so that was good!    

I was really late, (held up in the hairdressers!) DH was there before me so he saw DH and told him bits and then DH had to stop him as he hasn't a clue about some things and needed me there!!  

Anyway, it was a chem pg which i thought it was (HCG was 13 then went up to 1  But he seemed really positive for next time , but at £160 a time he would!!  

He said my number of eggs was excellant and fertilisation rate was above average. so i can start FET when AF comes, (due on sunday!)    then have the 2 day scan, and if ovaries ok can start D'reg!!  No sign of AF yet tho, but sure it won't be too late.  (first natural AF since AF after BFN)   

I'm hoping to have my 2ww on holiday, which will be nice.  

Emma - we were told that we would have to wait a year for tx but like the other ladees here we only waited 6 months and in that time i had a couple of tests which keeps you going, then they arrange a co-ordination meeting and they do a mock ET which is nothing, this is just to see how easy it is to get the catrheter to your wonb and if you need sedation, it takes minutes, in and out!!   
The tx itself is really easy, bit daunting at first but when its over you wonder what the fuss was about, obviously it depends on how you respond to the tx and any side effects, i had none really.  a couple of hot flushes and a nice big fat tum!! The worst bit is the 2WW, just warning you that it is torture!  sorry but it is. try to keep yourself busy and symptoms are usually the drugs and everyone is different.   
The best bit was the EC!!!!!!!!!!!  I was soooooooooooo nervous about the sedation, and told the doc i didn't want to sleep, so she relaxed me and cos i still had some urine in bladder they put a catheter in and that hurt, so they put me out and it was lovely, i keep thinking about it and want it again!!  I know i'm nuts!!    and the ET is lovely as you have your little embies back again.  after EC you feel all protective about leaving the embies there to hopefully do their job and keep growing!!  

anyway good luck hun.  its worth joining the cycle buddies too for the months you are having your tx for.  

Nikki - well done on your news!    

Yellowrose - i'm really sorry hun to hear your news.     

Becks xx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

hello all, 
i've been away for a while.  Been travelling for work and been on hols. 

yellowrose - so sorry to hear your news.    

Nikki2008 - congratulations and wishing you a healthy, happy pregnancy. 

FM - good luck tomorrow at Lister. Hope all goes well.     

To all the happy preggies out there hope you're all doing well. 

hello to scooter, EBW, julie, biddy, betty and to everyone else that i may have missed out. 

I am not cycling this month.  I have seen my consultant on harley and had a thorough scan and found fibroids that have grown and they are taking up 80% of my womb.  Yes, 80%!!!! so i have surgery next thursday.  After surgery, my consutlant normally keeps coils inside to minimize adhesions.  I may have coils in for a couple of months, therefore no treatment for me until all coils are out. 
I'm a bit crossed though as to how HH has not Imentioned any of my fibroids when they have clearly seen it when they do my scans while cycling.  I just can't understand why they won't mention any of that when they check for the lining thickness, etc... Surely they would know that the big fibroids that's in the cavity would hinder with the implantation.  hey-ho..... i guess they're just programmed to do what they have to do under the IVF protocol.  

anyway, i'm really ok about it all. i'm just glad that i'm taking care of it now rather than later.  so, that's me. 
i'll keep you all posted. 

good luck to everyone cycling. 
Rafs xxxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes HH should have mentioned that   but am I surprised? No. I better stop here before I start a HH rant...good luck with your surgery


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Hello Ladies!!

Long time no speak!! I had been depressed with a back injury which left me out of action for over a month.  Gosh there isn't anything which makes you feel old and dicrepid than a bad back!!  

I'm much better now and back on track!! Yay! 

I hope all are doing well and happy to move into our new home!!  

My update and good news was that I was on the waiting list from April for 6 months and I received my coordination appointment in August  , which means that my treatment will start in September!!    1 Month earlier than I thought. I was supposed to have the fertility drugs in October and the treatment in November!!

I'm so chuffed!!!   

Now, I'm getting extremely nervous!

My only worry is that the hubby is away for a 2 week hols during this period and will not be haps that he may have to cancel his flight. It may be snap bang in the middle of the fertility drug programme- Does anyone know as to how long this will take and from when before EC? Hubby will have to cancel sooner rather than later and I just need to confirm to him an average cycle for fertility drugs from when my AF starts. I might not chance it and get him to cancel anyway-Not sure  

Northern Fox- Excellent News, I hope you're well xx

Sorry Yellow Rose to hear of your news 

Nikki Congrats!  

EM: Fingers cross you may get seen sooner   

To all 


Secret Broody
xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

I had my Lister appointment yesterday and we have decided to go with them. No comparison! The doc I saw is excellent and was the only doc I know in the fertility word who knows really about adenomyosis  ( what I sufer from) She had just gone to  conference about it in Barcelona ( what were the chances!) . She also took th etimeto look at my MRI, while other docs never did.
She was surprised with thefact that my frozen embies were frozen day 2, as she said they should have as many cells as possible before beeing frozen otherwise they may have problem surviving. The exact opposite of what HH said. Also they do blasts , commonly, with 5 or 6 embies. They believe in day 3 rather than day 2 and do natural fet cycle ( no drugs , as opened 7 days a week).
She said for me as I have a lot of adenomyosis, I should  benefit from a natural cycle, and if the FET does not work , she advises a fresh IVF with different drugs, and less dosage, and starting at 300 and then alternating with 225. ! also no Gonal F as research has shown not as good as latests drugs , although better result is subtle.
She really seemed to prepare a treatment plan for my particular problem.

So after 3 goes at HH, we are moving clinics. 
I am having a baseline profile in 10 days and treatment after the hols in August.
I can talk more about this by PM if anybody is interested.

I don't regret having had 3 goes at HH , the first one was free, the second and third were not , but after one try you think you can change a few things and try again, and then my third go was there as I had a biochemical on the second one, so it was encouraging in a way.

Now it's time to try a very different approach.

I wish you all the best, and plenty of BFPs. 

Future Mummy


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello all... sorry I'm typing and running out. 

Congratulations Nikki! Here;s hoping your embie is lovely and sticky. Good luck with the waiting!

Your experience at Lister sounds very positive, fururemummy. Your consultant seems very clued-up. I think you're absolutely right to change clinics after three goes at Hammersmith. You'll not leave us though will you?  

Love and luck to all

Biddy


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi everyone

Futuremummy - your appt at The Lister sounds very positive.  Their differing opinion on FET is very interesting.  Please let us know how you get on

Rafs - good luck for your op next week 

Mini Mouse - who did you think Mr Trew was?!  How exciting that you'll be starting your FET so soon.  Personally I find them alot less draining physically and mentally then a fresh cycle (apart from the 2ww obviously!!)

Secret Broody - I think the timing depends on if you are doing the long or short protocol.  I find it so stressful trying to second guess dates to fit in around things.  Would your DH mind canceling his plans?

Gaye - how did your review go?

I had my scan today, Jayshree did it and she was lovely and explained everything very clearly.  My lining is 13.6mm which I'm really pleased about.  I'm all set for ET on Tues. We have 7 frosties so I'm hoping we can get 2 good embryos to transfer from them

Hope you all have a lovely weekend
Scooter


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

FM - sounds like your appointment went very well. I wish you all the luck in the world at the Lister and just maybe a new approach is exactly what you need. Pls do keep popping onto this board and let us know how you are.

Secret Broody - great to hear from you and fantastic news that your treatment has been brought forward. From my experience it's hard to judge just when exactly your DH will need to be around to make his contribution.   
My DH cancelled a work study tour in LA to be around - HH told us EC usually takes place around day 12, however as you may remember I didn't respond particularly well and it took me quite a few days longer than that to grow my follicles to a decent size.

Unfortunately sticking your finger in the air is about as accurate as any prediction I could make.

Hello to everyone, I hope you are having a lovely Friday evening
xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

secret Broody - d'reg is usually for 2 weeks then you stim for approx 2 weeks then EC.  obviously this depends on how you respond to the drugs.   

Scooter - i kept seeing a big man with a beard walking through, i had it in my head it was him, i don;t know why!!  I don't know who he is, will have to look at the pics again!!  Which one is jayshree?  i didn't really take much notice of their names!!


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi All

FM- I am really pleased to hear the Lister appointment was so positive.  A change is always good and I really hope and pray that this change for you will make you a mummy.  Best of luck   I really hope you still keep popping in to keep us updated on how things are going for you.  I have really valued your advise on this thread.

Mini mouse -  Jayshree is the pretty Asian sonographer

Scooter - good lining thickness.  Lots of       for Tuesday sweets.

Ali - 4 more sleeps!!!!  Hope all goes well for you and DH on 16th.  How exciting!!!!!

Rafs - Yes I can understand completely why you would be a bit cross with HH for not mentioning the fibroid's.  Good luck on Thursday.  Will you have to stay in hospital afterwards? 

Well my follow up appointment went OK yesterday.  Basically Mr T didn't know why it didn't work this time.  I responded well to the drugs with 10 eggs, 6 of these fertilised which they expect 50 - 60% fertilisation which I had.  Only 2 embies were grade 2's (again good), however the other 4 didn't continue to grow when they watched them the few days after.  Not sure what that means for future cycles  But he did say that with every new fresh cycle you can get different quality of embies so it may be different next time.  But to sum up he was happy with everthing and will not be changing anything with my next go at IVF.  So it will be another short antagonist protocol for me.

We had mentioned to Mr T that our Feb NHS referral was lost twice and that we were told that we were told that we would probably have to go on the NHS waiting list from June.  He was going to look into it for us.  The ironic thing of all this is that when we got home we had our first NHS referral appointment date for 30th July sitting with our post!!!  And we are still on our holiday then!!!  We will have to change this but it is so exciting to think that we may be able to again as early as September!

Happy weekend to you all

love gaye


----------



## Emlapem (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi All,

Sorry I haven't been keeping up that much with you ladies!  I had my et yesterday, 2 little grade 1 embies are snuggling in as we speak!  

Scooter, what time was your appointment yesterday?  The waiting room was very, very busy and normally isn't!  I saw Jayshree first time in ages too coming out and collecting ladies, I haven't seen her since my first scan pre - treatment, and thought she didn't work there anymore  

Gaye, have a lovely holiday and good luck with your next round to tx!  

Secret Broody - HH, are pretty pants at giving you timelines, and I had to work things out for myself, which doesn't really help up plan our lives does it!  I don't know why they keep so much info to their chests - from chatting to others on this site, they get given a timeline right at the beginning.   Basically you dr for 2 wks, then stim for another 12 days, ec is usually 2 days after this providing your follies are a good size, then et, is 2 days after that, hope this helps 

Em xx


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Thanks for all your thoughts and wishes. Was numb, but tears have since come out for both DH and I! Went back to work day after BFN and was on the verge of tears all day. Work were great and gave me a lovely bouquet of flowers.

FM - glad appointment with Lister went well. DH and I have decided that we have finished with HH. 3 goes and nothing out of it. Feel we need a fresh approach. We were going to go with Lister on the this cycle, but we had faith in HH so stayed faithful to them. After my experience with that hideous embryologist, that was the final straw. We are waiting for our follow-up with Mr L on 29th July and see what he says. FM - I will PM you more about the Lister.

Nikki - I am so pleased for you. Good luck for your first scan.  

EM - good luck for 2ww     

Rafs - how amazing and awful at the same time. Does make you wonder why nothing was picked up earlier. Good luck for surgery.  

Gaye - good next treatment is just around the corner.

Ali - good luck, only 3 days to go.

Hi to anyone I have missed.
xx


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Hello!!
Have not posted on here for sooooo long - sorry!!! Been extremely busy. 
Just wanted to say hello really and read what you are all up to.

Secret broody -  If it is really a problem with your dhs holiday (and you can bear it) you could alwaysdelay tx by just a month. We had to do that as (stupidly) we'd not been 'careful' so although in theory I could have started just a day or so after our co-ordination appt we had to wait another month. We were given a piece of paper with the amount of days etc for the different parts of tx but it was all approximations so no definate times.

Very interesting that you all have such differing experiances of HH. I must say that I really rate them - we got our BFP first time - but there was one bad episode when the Dr at ET could not get the catheter in and had to get the consultant but it was sorted quickly and easily.

Ok, enough waffling from me.   to all

Emma (Smiley)


----------



## Devilinya (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum - Pleased to be here! 

I am from Hertfordshire, DH and I have just been referred to Hammersmith for ICSI (NHS, first go), not sure if i should be posting here or somewhere else on the forum (can't find anywhere on ICSI page for Hammersmith), so hope you don't mind me intruding!

It's been interesting reading all of your inspiring stories and mixed experiences on Hammersmith.  Can anyonme advise how couples are  added to the waiting list and in what time line? does it depend on which county or PCT you are from? or is it by referral date? I spoke to Hammersmith thismorning (just to confirm that they have received our referral and they confirmed that they have... Yippee! ) the lady said that the referral had 'gone downstairs for an appointment in 2 or 3 weeks', can anyone advise what this will be for and where we go from here?
Sorry to ask so many questions! as you can tell i am an IVF/ICSI virgin!  I see from previous threads that appoinements are within the 13 week NHS guideline and then you are put on the 'waiting list' for treatment which is 6 months? is this the same for both IVF and ICSI?

Oh just realsied i need to add a signature or something! hehe, I will find my way around here eventually!
Thank you for any responses, i look forward to sharing our experiences.

xx Daviniaxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi there Davinia - love the login name!  

Yes ICSI people more than welcome on here (I gotta say that  being one myself )

We are a friendly bunch.

I am afraid I cant help with waiting lists but am sure some of the ladies on here will be able to give you some info soon.  Ask away whatever you need to know - also post on the intros thread if you havent already for general information.

Welcome again and sorry I cant stop, I have a miracle downstairs needing some attention....


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Welcome Devilinya

When I was referred to Hammersmith, my initial appointment came through within about two weeks with an appointment date of about another week and a half away. This was to meet with a consultant and discuss my particular circumstances so that they could plan the best course of treatment for me. It's also so that you can apply for NHS funding therfore to sign all the forms etc.

Mine was on the 1st November 2007, and I got a letter in Feb to say that the funding had been approved and my cycle would take place in April/May 2008. I had a coordination appt in March to discuss the cycle and was shown how to inject etc.

6 months seems like forever, but it's not. I am one of the lucky ones and my first cycle worked. I am now 13 weeks pregnant with twins and over the moon.

Good luck
Northernfox
xxx


----------



## Devilinya (Jul 14, 2008)

Jo/Northern Fox, thank you for your responses and for the information.  (Congrats Northern fox on your succesful cycle! wishing you a healthy pregnancy )

Both your stories are really motivating and are helping keep me positive.

6 months is not long at all (compared to how long some ladies are having to wait in other areas).  I think i've had all the relevant tests, LH, FSH which is a little high at 9...... chlamydia, hep b, hep c, hiv, day 21 progesterone, oh and an HSG, blimey that is a lot! the things we put ourselves through!   but i know this is just the beginning and i know it will all be worth it just to take home my own litle bundle.... one day. 

Do you know if any of the hormone tests will have to be done again? I am currently taking agnus castus (as it is supposed to help your hormones and is known to help lower FSH levels). I will have to print off the list of questions to take with me for my first appointment.

Northern Fox, which PCT are you with? I am with East & North and i thought that as my PCT has a contract with Hammersmith that funding would automatically be sorted....? Hmmmmm I suppose they still require a signature for approval.... I hope it doesn't get declined  I was originally offered funding at Bourn Hall in 2005 but as I fell naturally (although later went on to m/c) the PCT might count that as my 1 free go, although i didn't have treatment? mind you i doubt B/H would claim for something that didn't happen and i never actually went there......  I just hope it doesn't cause any problems or delays!

Thanks for listening!

xxDaviniaxx


----------



## ELondon (May 21, 2008)

Good morning ladies!

Well I've just 10 minutes ago received  my drugs. I rushed to refrigerate the Gonal and Ovitrelle and have put the Buserlin kit and progesterone in the cupboard. I am SO excited and a little scared.
Last Thursday I met with Dr Lavery and he told me I had a good egg reserve, which was particuarly welcome news as my ovaries have been hacked a bit through ops. He then said HSG revealed a blocked left tube. He also said husband's sperm count high, but low motility, so it's going to be ICSI.
Then, as I was reeling from this info, he asked what day of my cycle I was on. Twelve, I said, and he recommended I start on the 21st day, i.e, 19th of July!!  
This has to do with an small endometrioma which will only get bigger (3 ops so far) and I guess why not now?!
As it was 4.45 he told hubby and me to rush down and get HIV/HEP test and book Coordination appt. Despite me panicking and flapping   we managed to get appt for next day as there was a cancellation. Whoo-hoo!
So here I sit now with the drugs and a start date of Saturday!  
This is all new to me and can't quite believe I've made it to this point. Really, it's taken since 2002 after my second surgery and ongoing no pregnancy to arrive at finally starting treatment.
Anyway girls, I'm glad you're here.
Welcome Davinia and super congrats with sticky thoughts to Nikki!  
Futuremummy good luck at Lister, I love reading your posts, they're so informed and well written.
Good news Gaye that you might be able have a go as early as September.  

Hi to everyone else.  

Elaina


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello girls,

I had a failed cycle in Jan 07 and have decided to give it another go.  I was on here then but dont recognise any names  .  I had a few job issues with delayed our next cycle so took an amazing holiday to Antigua this month and am back to tackle the IVF lark...

Sorry to butt in on your conversation and I will catch up with all your cycles soon but just wanted to say hey to anyone that remembers me.  We have a inital consultation with Dr Lavery on 5th August and to be honest i dreaded making the call but I guess I need to start again somewhere....

I hope to get to know all you ladies soon and pray for some good news for us all... xxx


----------



## ELondon (May 21, 2008)

Hi there Jameson! Oh Antigua does sound nice.   
Good luck with 2nd cycle.
Have you checked EBW's Hall of Fame for familiar names?

xxx
Elaina


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Welcome back Jameson

Fantastic news ELondon, good luck with your cycle.

Devilinya, I'm also under East and North Herts PCT and also thought funding was a given however we did have to go through the formality of formfilling etc. I'm sure it won't be declined - just procedure I guess.

Scooter - I think you have ET today, I do hope it has all gone well for you xxx

Hello to everyone
xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

* Hammersmith Girls Hall of Fame! From 20 July 2008 * 



[size=12pt]*Special thoughts this week go to * 

Yellowrose - thinking of you 

*Welcome our newest posters* 

Jameson  (Welcome back to HH)
Devilinya 
siheilwli  (Welcome back to HH)

*LADIES DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW     *  [/size]

*Emlapem * ET 11 July PUPO PUPO testing?   
*Scooter *started d/r 14/06/08- ET 15 July PUPO PUPO Testing 28 July

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  

*siheilwli * 
*Emmat1010 * looking to go for 1st IVF 
*ELondon * going for first IVF start tx 19 July 
*wannabemum08 * looking to go for 3rd IVF May 
*Rafs-* starting 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 
*Secret Broody * starting IVF Oct 08-
*Devilinya * on waiting list for first ICSI 
*Jameson * preparing for 2nd ICSI 
*Gaye *- gearing up for tx Sept/Oct - 

*CONSULTATIONS, NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS*  

*Julie-Anne - review 1st July maybe moving clinics   
mini mouse  review 3rd July after first tx 
bobbi3 currently on hold waiting for thyroid to be sorted 
Koko78  - Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08   
Wendy woo- -Following up after 4th ICSI April 08   
nichola1975 (Nicky)  Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar   
Chris x  having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb   
candistar1- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance   
yellowrose (Nicky)- follow-up after 3rd IVF cycle in June/July 08   

MUMMIES TO BE    

Nikki2008- 4th IVF  9 July Next Scan 23 July 08  
Sara13 2nd IVF  1 July EDD 10 March 09  
 Kirsty (Kan1)   21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies!    
NorthernFox   from 1st IVF 13th of May 08 EDD 19 Jan 09 twinnies! Next Scan 8 July   
JandJ -  from 1st IVF- 2nd May 08 EDD 8 Jan 09 Next Scan ? 
biddy2   from 2nd IVF March 2008 EDD? Next Scan ? 
Shania35   from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
 saffronL -  from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28/10/08. Next Scan?   
marie#1  -  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
Hush-  from FET Dec07 - EDD? Next Scan?   
Olly - Good Luck Everyone -  end of Oct after 2nd IVF EDD? Next Scan?   
Ali M 7482 -   21st Nov 07 after from IVF EDD 30/07/08 Sunroof Delivery booked for 16 July   Twins!  

 
HH MUMMIES  

Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
EBW1969 (Jo)  - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz 
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR- Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
Smileylogo (Emma)  Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
Britgirl-  ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2  - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG)  - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca  - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter  - mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz)  
ThackM (Michelle)  - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M  - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol  - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- & still post GoodLuck

Future Mummy -  Moved to Lister first after 3rd IVF and Lap   
loubeedood- Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- Good luck  
Odette - Having follow up after 3rd IVF- at IVI Barcelona   
Totyu- Moved to Guys for NHS treatment IVF May/ June next step??    

Some may have been removed from the list that have not posted for a long time. If you have been removed and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Jo*​*

Also- Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 0208 383 8167​*​


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Welcome back Jameson I am sure I remember you  

Scooter- hope ET went well today

bobbi - take a deep breath hon.  One of the sonographers wasnt that nice to me.  I know things were looking bleak but I was getting the kind of "cant be bothered with you you're rubbish" attitude or maybe I was just oversensitive.  Then when I phoned up during stimming I was getting mixed messages which were messing with my head.  In the end I went against their "give up" advice - luckily.  As for the admin.  I think you sign something to say you would keep them informed of the outcome of any tx. So when K was born I phoned to tell them and got couldnt care less attitude back.....So sending you a big   use this anger hon to turn it round and think positive...worked for me xxx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi Bobbi3

I recall being extremely stressed out with HH just before I started my cycle, I like you, totally believed that my cycle would never work due to the amount of stress I was under - yet here I am. Keep positive hun, I know it's hard.

Thanks for the hall of fame EBW

Ali M - thinking of you tomorrow, can't wait to see a photo of your twin babies. Hope all goes well  

xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

oops I did the hall of fame and didnt remember

ALI good luck tomorrow hon a sunroof delivery is great honest!  Cant wait to see piccies!


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi All

Welcome newbies and oldies returning!

Bobbi - I really don't think some of these people think of the pressures we have all been through to get to this stage of getting PG.  We are all so excited with nerves and anticipation and people can be so emotionless on the telephone.  I finally got through to NHS bookings to change my appointment today to only be told by a gruff receptionist that this is my one and only change and if I want to change the appointment date again then I have to go back to my GP for a new referral.  OK I said thinking no need to be so damn grumpy about it!

So my NHS referral appointment will be on 13th August, yah!!!

love gaye


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for all your best wishes, everyone!  I'd be panicking if only I weren't in denial about the whole thing.  No-one will be more surprised than me when they hand me two babies tomorrow!  Anyway, I'll keep you updated and will try to post pics when I can.

Meanwhile, big welcome to the newbies and all the best to the rest of you.  FM, I'm so pleased things went well at the Lister - so interesting to hear about a different experience to HH, we would probably have ended up there if things hadn't worked at HH.

Love to all
Ali


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Ali - if you see this in time - good luck for tomorrow. I had a 'sunroof' delivery and it was fab (I had an emergency one and it was still good). Can still remember my surprise when they handed me Jessica - both dh and I had been convinced I was having a boy!!!
Take care, look forward to some pics when you get a chance.
Emma (Smiley)


----------



## Jenny19 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi Nikki2008

I just saw your email.  Sorry for the delay in responding.  Yes I did have acupuncture straight after - what a waste of time and money that was.

Congratulations by the way.  I'm so glad it worked for you at long last.  You must be delighted.  I hope your bean sticks this time.  

I've kind of been on a downer since my IVF attempt.  It would seem I only produced 3 follies - 2 were too big at 28mm and one was too small at 13mm.  I had that technician you warned me about.  She wasn't too bad but she said that my response was very unusual.

I don't know what to do next.  I've been trying to find out about DHEA that you told me about but one of the ladies here told me off saying that I should not ask for advice on drugs.  The only DHEA that I can find is 7 Keto DHEA and someone said that that is the wrong sort to buy!!  Hey, ho.  

Anyway - good luck with your little embie.  I hope it works out for you.  How many follies did you have this time around?

Jenny


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi All

Just passing through to say I am sooo excited.  I just got a call from HH to say that I can skip the NHS initial appointment and can go just for treatment... in August!!!  I am back from my holiday on 10th August so not really good and they said fine we can start treatment for Sept/Oct. Yahoo!!!   

Ali - hope all went well for you today sweets!

Jenny - when is your follow up appointment or have you had it?  If you have already had your appointment I understand (not done it myself) that you can email the consultant and ask questions.  Make sure you ask what they will differently next time to your treatment so that you respond better.  Hopefully that will lift your spirits a little to know that there is a plan in place for next time.

I am off on Saturday for 3 wonderful weeks.  Good wishes to those who are starting treatment soon.

love gaye


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello Everyone

Yay NF just read your post so happy that your little ones are doing well YAY!

I am good thanks things seem to be going well I am getting a bump and ppl are noticing yay it's so lovely to finally be here after soooooo long.

I hope everyone is well, sorry dont get on much these days just manic at the moment and off to devon for a wk this wkend so lets hope the sun puts his hat on.

Jacks 
X


----------



## Devilinya (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi All, wow this thread does grow fast!

It appears most of your experiences of the admin at HH are quite disappointing (to say the least), I think I will have to make sure I keep on the ball with them!  Why are people so god damn insensitive! 

Elaina - I'm so pleased for you, good luck at your first attempt with treatment, it will be great to follow your experiences and prepare me for what I might expect when I eventually start treatment.

Jameson - Hi and welcome back!

Bobbi3 - He he always the way! but glad to hear they rang you back, goodluck with your appointment.  Thanks for the info - hopefully the ball will start rolling soon then! I think I'll leave it month or so then chase HH for an appointment.

Ali M - Hope everything went well today! You are so lucky to finally have you 2 beautiful bundles (double trouble....   )

Gaye - Thats excellent news! hope you have a fab holiday,   you can now relax and look forward to starting treatment when you get back!

Scooter - How did ET go?  Fingers crossed for your  

Em - Fingers crossed for a  

Apologies if Ive missed anyone, thank you all for making me feel welcome, NF & J&J good luck with your PG's and baby dust   to everyone else!

xxDavinia.xx


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

Bobbi,

Sorry to hear about your experience with the admin. I have found a couple of the reception/admin people to be really nice, but others not, and it does get incredibly stressful. Don't beat yourself up about being stressed, though - studies show PMA/stress have absolutely no effect on cycle outcome, so you can rant all you like!

FM did you see Alison smith? I thought she was excellent when I saw her. I don't think she meant she had been to an adenomyosis meeting, as the conference which just happened last week in barcelona was the general ESHRE meeting (european society of human reproductive endocrinology) - although I bet there were some sessions on adenomyosis as they seem to cover everything there. Interesting to hear that their protocol with frozen embryos is different than HH, but HH does have one of the best sets of results from FETs in the country, so no particular reason for them to change. I guess different places have different protocols and different expertise - HH does admit they really aren't top notch at blasts, for example, no telling what will work best for you. Do hope the lister works out for you.

Everyone - I would encourage you when you've had a bad time with HH (FM I know you did this) to let them know. I wrote a long letter to Mr L after our first bad experience and they were incredibly responsive. They can't (or won't) fix everything, but they definitely want to improve.


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

I'd second Britgrrl on making them aware of the complaints.  They know that the reception/admin are not as good as the old days when Lorraine was in charge (she left in 2006 after being there 20 years and knew every patient personally - she even remembered obscure details about my non-if medical issues a year after I told her about them!) but unless people complain/ make constructive criticism they can't get staff to pull their socks up. The consultants in particular are not necessarily in the general scan clinic enough to spot where the receptionists are going wrong.  Its a pain to do but worth it in the long run.  

FM - I hope you will come by and tell us how you are doing at the Lister. I hope the new protocol does the trick.

I keep seeing people referring to Gonal F  - is no one on Puregon anymore? It is a few years since I cycled but that definitely used to be the standard. I wonder why they changed.

Ali - looking forward to an update!!

Bettyx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls, thanks for your good wishes! 
Britgirl, I saw a Dr Alison Taylor, so not the same one that the lady you mentionned. She did say it was an adenomyosis conf. However maybe it was a group study on adenomyosis within conference day, or meeting about this specific condition on that day.But apparently they talked about it for a few hours.
Anyway, what does matter is they spoke about it and research is starting to move on the subject and some very new and small results are starting to show. Long way to go still. But she seems really interested in this condition. 
I will keep an eye on you all girls   and so hope to hear loads of BFPs news    
I am having my baseline profile at Lister tomorrow.
Future Mummy


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi girls...

Thanks for all your nice messages, kinda good to be back in a way....looking forward to keeping in touch more.

EBW thanks for the hall of fame update....

Good luck everyone in cycles, will be keeping an eye on your progress.

Ange
xx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Good luck with the scan tomorrow FM...


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi

I third what Britgirl and Betty have said.  I did complain to both the PCT and HH for losing my initial NHS referral.  When my private cycle failed I was told that I would have to go on to the NHS waiting list from June, I was obviously not too pleased.  HH did all they could to help with getting me on the list and with my treatment now pending for Sept/Oct I can't complain.

FM - Hope all went well today

Love gaye


----------



## Devilinya (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi, this is slightly off topic, but can anyone help me with an email address for admin or the service manager at HH? I've tried to email (I think its Debbie Clarke) but the emails keep bouncing back!  

Any info gratefully received!  

Thanks.

xxDaviniaxx


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello all

FM - All the best at Lister

Hello - newbies

really quick note.... HOPE YOUR OK ALI M... looking forward to the update from you...

EBW - Hi, Kate is looking gorgeous!!!

Sorry been terrible at personals etc I will make it up ....

Tots


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi, my results came back great ( still waiting for AMH another 5 days or so) but FSH is 9.1 , E2 is 176 and LH is 2.9 which is really good. The nurse said it was great. So why oh why can't I get pregnant!   
Having a glass of champagne tonight to celebrate the good results ( any excuse really) , and to try and feel better as AF really makes me tired, as it is very painful and heavy ( due to adenomyosis). 
Anyway, as some of you asked, these were the results  
Future Mummy


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi everyone

FM - that's great news about your results, hope you enjoy your champagne!

Ali - I hope the sunroof delivery went well, looking forward to seeing some pics when you find the time! 

Elaina - goodluck for starting on Sat 

It's sounds as if alot of you have had a nightmare with the admin/reception staff.  I've actually found the receptionists to be alot more helpful this time around. One in particular I remember from a few years back was just so grumpy but I saw her a few weeks ago and she was all smiles and very cheerful considering it was just after 7am!

Thanks for all your good wishes for ET.  I had 2 good 4 cell embryos put back on Tues.  I'd forgotten the torture of the 2ww, I'm going mad already!  I've got to wait an extra day to test aswell as my test date falls at the weekend so I've got to wait until Mon 28th.  I really will go mad!

Hi to everyone I've not mentioned - I'll try harder next time!

Scooter


----------



## ELondon (May 21, 2008)

OMG Scooter that's so exciting! Fingers and toes crossed for sticky embryos


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

scooter


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

scooter

FM have a glass for me

Jenn, I may be going mad but cant see you on the hall of fame....just checking if you want me to add you and what you want me to put...


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
I have a question. I can't remember the manufacturer's name and tel  that many of us use to order the fertility drugs. HH gave me their number last time as they are really cheaper. They deliver the fertility drugs to your door. If somebody has their details, could they possibly pm me ? Thank you in advance!
Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

pmd you


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks EBW!


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Have been off for a while- after my week holiday, I spent all this week moving furniture as I am also moving home with DP !

FM- well done on your results and hope you enjoyed your champagne !

Scooter- good luck    

Yesterday I had my 6wks scan and for the first time ever I was able to see a small bean with a heartbeat ! 

Now am registered with GP and waiting for the first midwife appt. Hoping now that little bean will carry on growing...

Sara xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

sara great news on the hb hon.  So pleased for you    for the rest of your pregnancy xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Sarah 13 that's great news!


----------



## ELondon (May 21, 2008)

Excellent news Sara!   Good luck for you and the little bean. 
xx E


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

That's great news Sarah, all the best    

Hi Jenny - I am sorry to hear this cycle did not work out for you.   On what day of your stimms did you have your first scan? What dose where you on? Have you been to the poor responder thread, they might be able to give you some advice. You know my opinion re HH so I don't have to go into that again. As far as DHEA is concerned I don't know who told you off, but FF policy is not to advocate self-medicating. However we are all  adults here and make our own choices, I ordered DHEA from www.dhea.com (micronised DHEA) but there are other suppliers such as agestop. Quite a few of us on the PR thread are taking it. I had 12 follicles but only 8 mature eggs and 4 viable embryos. However I had lowered the dose from 300 to 225 Gonal F and my embryo quality had improved and the last couple of times I only had 3 viable embryos which were more fragmented. When is your follow-up appointment?

I got my scan on Wednesday and obviously hoping for a HB, however it might be too early. Feeling quite anxious, last time I went for a scan they only saw an empty fetal sac and I had a managed miscarriage a couple of weeks later.

HH ladies, thank you so much for all the good wishes  

/links


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Good luck Nikki for your scan on Wednesday   
My previous scans like you showed only empty sacs...

I forgot to mention my EDD is 10th March 09.

Hello to everyone and thanks for your wishes.

Sara xx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Sara - great news about the scan, hope the rest of your pregnancy is happy and healthy 

Nikki - good luck for your scan on Wed.  I've also had the same experience as you and Sara but the next time there was a heartbeat and now Thomas is here!  I'll be thinking of you 

Thanks for all your kind thoughts, only 8 days to go!!!

Scooter


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

Just a quick post to say that our donor gave us 18 eggs and 11 fertilised (am so happy). We´re have frosties for the first time.

Tomorrow is ET and just wanting the embies to come home.

The weather here is ok, some days cloudy, sometimes sunny but who cares I´m not here to get brown, but to get preggers : .

Thanks for all your support girls, it really means a lot. 

Met up with one of the IVI girls Wendy and her DH and it was great - we meet up twice for breakfast and lunch - its so good to meet up with another couple going through the same journey.  

Love
odettexxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hello Girls,

I know it's been such a long time but I'm back now looking for your support and hoping to give some too.

Odette - Congratulation's on that amazing number of fertilization & wishing you all the luck in the world.

Nikki - Don't think we've chatted before ? but I'd just like to wish you Good Luck for your scan on wednesday.

EBW1969 - Hi there, great to see you still visit FF.  How are you & the family? Your little girl is a sweetie.

Scooter - Good Luck for the 2ww, I will be there soon enough.

Sara13 - Congratulation's on your BFP as we've never chatted before.  Great news on your scan & wishing you a healthy happy pregnancy.

Caroline xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Nikki hope the scan went well hon 

Odette- great news and good luck for ET!

Wannabemum- hi there, great to see you.  Yes I am still on FF, though mostly in a different area of the site these days tbh....  Its quiet on here this week but gets kinda busy so yes we are all here to support and be supported!  We are ok here thanks


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

* Hammersmith Girls Hall of Fame! From 28 July 2008 * 



[size=12pt]*Special thoughts this week go to * 

Yellowrose - thinking of you 

*Welcome our newest posters* 

Jameson  (Welcome back to HH)
Devilinya 
siheilwli  (Welcome back to HH)

*LADIES DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW     *  [/size]

*Emlapem * ET 11 July PUPO PUPO testing?   
*wannabemum08 * starting 3rd IVF 24/07/08 
*Britgrrl- * started tx for "number 2" EC 29?/07/08 goodluck^

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  

*siheilwli * 
*Emmat1010 * looking to go for 1st IVF 
*ELondon * going for first IVF start tx 19 July 
*Rafs-* starting 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 
*Secret Broody * starting IVF Oct 08-
*Devilinya * on waiting list for first ICSI 
*Jameson * preparing for 2nd ICSI 
*Gaye *- gearing up for tx Sept/Oct - 

*CONSULTATIONS, NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS*  

*Julie-Anne - review 1st July maybe moving clinics   
mini mouse  review 3rd July after first tx 
bobbi3 currently on hold waiting for thyroid to be sorted 
Koko78  - Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08   
Wendy woo- -Following up after 4th ICSI April 08   
nichola1975 (Nicky)  Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar   
Chris x  having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb   
candistar1- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance   
yellowrose (Nicky)- follow-up after 3rd IVF cycle in June/July 08   

MUMMIES TO BE    

Scooter BFP 28 July  
Nikki2008- 4th IVF  9 July Next Scan 23 July 08  
Sara13 2nd IVF  1 July EDD 10 March 09  
 Kirsty (Kan1)   21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies!    
NorthernFox   from 1st IVF 13th of May 08 EDD 19 Jan 09 twinnies! Next Scan 8 July   
JandJ -  from 1st IVF- 2nd May 08 EDD 8 Jan 09 Next Scan ? 
biddy2   from 2nd IVF March 2008 EDD? Next Scan ? 
Shania35   from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
 saffronL -  from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28/10/08. Next Scan?   
marie#1  -  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
Hush-  from FET Dec07 - EDD? Next Scan?   
Olly - Good Luck Everyone -  end of Oct after 2nd IVF EDD? Next Scan?   
Ali M 7482 -   21st Nov 07 after from IVF EDD 30/07/08 Sunroof Delivery booked for 16 July   Twins!  

 
HH MUMMIES  

Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
EBW1969 (Jo)  - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz 
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR- Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
Smileylogo (Emma)  Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
Britgrrl-  ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2  - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG)  - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca  - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter  - mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz)  
ThackM (Michelle)  - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M  - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol  - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- & still post GoodLuck

Future Mummy -  Moved to Lister first after 3rd IVF and Lap   
loubeedood- Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- Good luck  
Odette - ET 24/07/08 
Totyu- Moved to Guys for NHS treatment IVF May/ June next step??    

Some may have been removed from the list that have not posted for a long time. If you have been removed and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Jo*​*

Also- Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 0208 383 8167​*​


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for all your good wishes, I had scan today and saw a heartbeat, it looked all normal so I crossed that hurdle, now I am busy worrying about the next scan  

Yellowrose - thinking of you  , glad to hear that you are making plans, all the best    

Hi Caroline -welcome back


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

way to go nikki....


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Jo,

I take it as well as being a very busy Mum you are also updating The Hall of Fame - Can you when you get the time that is please ammend my starting tx date to this month.

I'm so nervous because tomorrow is going to be the first day of my injections and it seem's like years ago since we had our last tx but in actual fact its only this time last year.  PG let this be the one.  

Thanks

Caroline xx


----------



## ELondon (May 21, 2008)

Congrats Nikki!!  
And good luck Caroline!  
I was supposed to start my injections last Saturday but had to delay for work-related reasons  
Still, will definitely start injections on 21st day of my next cycle so not that long.
Hi to everyone and thanks for the Hall of Fame update EBW.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Done caroline, good luck  

Emlapem...you testing tomorrow hon?  If so


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Congrats Nikki and Sara.
Odette - great to see your news.
Bettyx


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Congratulations Nikki and hope you have a healthy pregnancy.

Sara xx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Nikki - great news about the scan!  Try and relax now, I hope the rest of your pregnancy goes well 

Odette - good luck for the 2ww  

Caroline - good to see you back on here, how are the injections going?

I can't believe I've still got 3 days to go - this has been the longest 2ww ever!  The last 2 weren't nearly this bad, time is going so slowly.  I've been feeling really down all week, I'm so sure it hasn't worked.  

Scooter


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

scooter hang in there sending you lots of   and


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi there.
Thought I'd check in to say we are part way through stimming on our our try for number 2. I have another scan tomorrow, looks like retrieval will be Tuesday. Seem to have about 7 follicles which might be the right size for collection, which I'm pretty pleased about given my advanced age!
It looked incredibly busy for transfer in there this morning, was anyone waiting? At least 10 couples as far as I could see.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh hi britgrrl welcome back!  Wishing you all the best for this tx xxx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

It's a BFP for me!   I'm still in a state of shock, I was so sure it hadn't worked.  I just feel so lucky.  I'm still feeling a little cautious as I've had 1 mc and I had a heavy bleed at 6wks with Thomas. Fingers crossed until my scan in 2 weeks.

EBW - thanks for thinking of me over the last few days

Britgrrl - goodluck for EC tomorrow

Scooter


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Been checking in all day on you hon.

So pleased have a happy healthy pregnancy!

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Fabulous news Scooter!!

Hope everything goes well tomorrow Britgirrl.

Bettyx


----------



## ELondon (May 21, 2008)

Congratulations Scooter!!!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

britgrrl for tomorrow.

ELondon  how are you doing?!

 Hi Betty


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Fantastic news Scooter - congratulations!


----------



## Devilinya (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi All,

Blimey not been on here for a while and come back to good news and   wow how good is that!

Sara13 - I'm so pleased for you! hope all goes well with your pregnancy.  

Congratulations Scooter! much love for a healthy pregnancy too,    

Hi Britgirl - Good luck with your tx and for EC today!  

Nikki - So pleased for you     hope you are relaxing! much love for a healthy pregnancy.

Caroline - Hows your treatment going?

As for me, well I have received a letter from HH for my 1st appointment on 20th August! I'm so pleased.  Can anyone advise (obviously if all is well at my appointment) from experience, when my treatment is likely to start?  I know I will be placed on the waiting list, will that be from July when i was referred or from the appointment date?  

Thank you  

xxDavinia.xx


----------



## ELondon (May 21, 2008)

Hi everyone! Devilinya sorry can't answer your question but exciting news about your appt. I have my suppression scan on the 28th of August as starting my injections on the 14th now. I know I'll get there in the end... have had quite a few false IVF starts lol...
Britgirl good luck today and hello to you EBW!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

* Hammersmith Girls Hall of Fame! From 31 July 2008 * 



[size=12pt]*Special thoughts this week go to * 

Yellowrose - thinking of you 

*Welcome our newest posters* 

bobbob 
Jameson  (Welcome back to HH)
Devilinya 
siheilwli  (Welcome back to HH)

*LADIES DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW     *  [/size]

*Emlapem * ET 11 July PUPO PUPO testing?   Any news
*wannabemum08 * starting 3rd IVF 24/07/08 
*Britgrrl- * started tx for "number 2" EC 29/07/08 goodluck^

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  

*Lisax -* starting 21 day long cycle 30/7/08 
*siheilwli * 
*Emmat1010 * looking to go for 1st IVF 
*ELondon * going for first IVF suppression scan 28 August 
*Rafs-* starting 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 
*Secret Broody * starting IVF Oct 08-
*Devilinya * on waiting list for first ICSI first appt 20 August 08 
*Jameson * preparing for 2nd ICSI 
*Gaye *- gearing up for tx Sept/Oct - 
*bobbob * waiting for NHS appt may go private first

*CONSULTATIONS, NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS*  

*Julie-Anne - review 1st July maybe moving clinics   
mini mouse  review 3rd July after first tx 
bobbi3 currently on hold waiting for thyroid to be sorted 
Koko78  - Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08   
Wendy woo- -Following up after 4th ICSI April 08   
nichola1975 (Nicky)  Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar   
Chris x  having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb   
candistar1- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance   
yellowrose (Nicky)- follow-up after 3rd IVF cycle in June/July 08   

MUMMIES TO BE    

Scooter BFP 28 July  
Nikki2008- 4th IVF  9 July Next Scan 23 July 08  
Sara13 2nd IVF  1 July EDD 10 March 09  
 Kirsty (Kan1)   21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies!    
NorthernFox   from 1st IVF 13th of May 08 EDD 19 Jan 09 twinnies! Next Scan 8 July   
JandJ -  from 1st IVF- 2nd May 08 EDD 8 Jan 09 Next Scan ? 
biddy2   from 2nd IVF March 2008 EDD? Next Scan ? 
Shania35   from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
 saffronL -  from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28/10/08. Next Scan?   
marie#1  -  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
Hush-  from FET Dec07 - EDD? Next Scan?   
Olly - Good Luck Everyone -  end of Oct after 2nd IVF EDD? Next Scan?  

 
HH MUMMIES  

Ali M 7482 -  Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08  
Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
EBW1969 (Jo)  - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz 
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR- Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
Smileylogo (Emma)  Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
Britgrrl-  ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2  - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG)  - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca  - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter  - mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz)  
ThackM (Michelle)  - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M  - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol  - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- & still post GoodLuck

Future Mummy -  Moved to Lister first after 3rd IVF and Lap   
loubeedood- Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- Good luck  
Odette - ET 24/07/08 
Totyu- Moved to Guys for NHS treatment IVF May/ June off to Lister/ARGC Oct/Nov 08   

Some may have been removed from the list that have not posted for a long time. If you have been removed and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Jo*​*

Also- Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 0208 383 8167​*​


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hello all

Sorry it's been a while since I have logged on, but a lot's been happening over the last two weeks!

I'm totally delighted to be able to announce the safe arrival of Wilfred (Wilf) and Madeleine (Maddie) on 16 July by sunroof delivery.  I've spent the last two weeks just staring at them as they are the most gorgeous things I've ever seen.

love to you all

Ali
x


----------



## Lisax (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello Ladys


Scooter - Congratulations 

Sara13 - I'm pleased for you

Nikki - Congratulations 

Britgirl - Hope EC went well

Caroline - Hows your treatment?

As for me I am about to start a frozen 21 day long cycle tomorrow and not at all looking forward to the inj   

Hope you are all well 

Lisa xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Many congrats Ali!!!  

Not surprised you havent been here hon, I found it hard in the early days with just one!  Hope the sunroof delivery was ok for you!  You will find me over in the parent area most of the time these days!

WB Lisa, best of luck for this tx hon!


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Well done Ali!! 

Best of luck Lisa.

Betty x


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Congratulations Ali, that's wonderful news.    

I bet you can't believe they are yours, no wonder you have spent the last two weeks staring at them. I would too!

Hope the sunroof delivery was ok for you. How much did Wilf and Maddie weigh?

xx


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Ali M

Congratulations!!! hope your enjoying them  

Hello all .... quick update finished up at Guys and off to ARGC / Lister for next cycle in Oct / Nov in the meantime enjoying the sun, the wine etc etc it feels good to be 'normal' again.

Hope your all well 
Tots


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

Sorry a bit of a lurker at the moment    My mother is arriving from NZ on Friday so will be busy doing the family thing but thinking of you all. Hope your all doing well and mega sticky vibes to those doing TX at the moment.  Not much happening with me as you will see from my profile but enjoying the sun.

Congrats Ali- great news  

catch up soon,

Julie xx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Ali - congratulations!  What lovely names, were they a good weight?  Enjoy them - it's such a special time.

Scooter


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Ali, congrats!!  Fantastic news!  

Julie Anne, dr Thum at Lister is specialist of Immune testing and immune issues isn't he? you will be in good hands.

Hello to everyone!

Future Mummy


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey Everyone

How are all you girlies doing?

I am well had my 16 week midwife appt today am getting a little confused with how they work out due dates silly people espesh when I tell them I had IVF so know when bubb is due.... anyway HH gave me 8th Jan, ultrasound put me a day forward of that so 7th Jan then today MW said if you are due 8th Jan you are 17+2 today and I said no I am 17 weeks tomorrow as I had IVF have any of you found this aswell with your pregnancies 

I have had a terrible cold type thing and not being able to take anything has been a pain but hopefully it's going now I was sent home y'day from work and am at home today resting....

NF~ hows the twins doing? X


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

J&J K was originally due on 21st Jan but they kept insisting after my 13w scan that she was due on 22nd.

TBH it annoyed me tremendously but at the end of the day the chances of a "on date" birth are about 4% I was told.... 

Now rest up xxx

JulieAnne nice to see you hon x


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi Jacks

I do feel for you with your cold thing - I had that the week before last and it completely floored me, I was in bed for 3 days.

I had the same problem at my first midwife appt, Hammersmith gave me the 19th Jan, however she said the 20th and counts me from the Wednesday each week rather than the Tue. Quite frustrating!! I always stick with my HH date as the twins will probably be much earlier anyway so it makes no difference.

I'm getting very big very quickly, people can't believe I'm only 15 weeks but I read with two they grow at the same rate as 1 for 28 weeks before they start to slow down - therefore at 28 weeks I'll be the size of a 40 week singleton pregnancy. Scary stuff! Will definately be taking advantage of finishing work 11 weeks before my due date.

I have my first appt with the consultant on Monday and hope we'll get another scan - I'm dying to find out the sex and I believe it's possible from now. Then we'll see him every 4 weeks after that.

You take care and look after yourself

Big hello's to everyone
xxx


----------



## bobbob (Jun 26, 2008)

HI Girls
Am hoping some one can help me.
My DH and I have been referred on NHS for treatment at Hammersmith. We've been for our initial appointment and have been told the wait list is 6 months. So, we're thinking about paying for 1 cycle while we wait privately. 
I know a cycle will cost approx £3K but how much are the drugs?? so we can see if our finances can stretch this far...
Also, i am currently taking clomid and metformin and was told i needed to stop these 2 months before starting IVF. DO you know if i need to stop metformin too or just clomid??

Thanks and good luck to everyone!!
xx


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi EBW & NF

Yeh well I will stick with the dates HH gave me cos if I go by mw yesterday that would mean bubb would be due on something like 5th Jan and theres no way bubbs edd is then as EC was not done then but I told her i was ivf and she said ok and still wrote down that i was further gone than I am so it peed me off.....I shouldn't let things get to me it would be different if they said i wasn't as far gone by a day or so but dunno how they can put me forward they all seem to use the wheel chart thing but I've been told 3 different dates..... 

I am happy all is going well for you NF I am not surprised that you are big now espesh as you are carrying two......let us know on here if you find out what your having I would love to know.... we have decided to keep it a secret and let it be a surprise I have feelings I am having a girl but hubby thinks a boy, i'm not fussed either way as long as all is ok thats all I care about...

Bobbob ~ I am not sure about your questions with regards to the clomoid etc that you are taking now you are better off calling your GP or cons and asking them as they will be able to advice you correctly.  As for drugs with IVF I believe they are about £2k but someone told me some of the stuff you may be able to get prescribed through your doc...Hope this helps.  Good luck.

Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

Bobbob, the drugs I've taken cost about £1000 but I need a lot of stimms as well as clexane, so yours might well be cheaper. I don't think they should be much more. They are much cheaper if you get them through one of the mail order places that hammersmith recommends.

Well, we've got 3 'good' embryos on board, two six cell and one 5 cell. We weren't going to put three back, but since the embryos weren't great we thought we'd ask and Mr L said it was ok, so we went ahead. Took bloody ages but luckily I hadn't chugged as much water as usual as I remember absolutely bursting last time, so it was ok.

Hope everyone else is ok

BG


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Britgirl - I thought we were only allowed to only put 2 max embryos back?  Or is it something to do with age?  i'm 36.


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Britgrrl - all the best for your 2ww, hope you're managing to get some rest.  Why did ET take so long?  I found it so uncomfortable this time, the Dr was a bit heavy handed shall we say 

Thanks everyone for all your good wishes.  The news has finally sunk in after several pee sticks!  

Goodluck to our ladies having or just about to start treatment and hi to everyone else

Scooter


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

whizzing by

 bobbob

Wondering if anyone who has antagonist protocol could post their experience on this thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=149422.0; as the original poster hasnt got many replies..

Thanks

Catch you all soon xxx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi EBW, I've posted my limited knowledge on the subject of the antaganistic protocol. I hope it is of some help.

Just popped in to say today's scan went well and subject to final confirmation it looks like we have a boy and a girl.

Delighted, just beaming from ear to ear.
xxx


----------



## bobbob (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Girls,
Just wanted to say thanks for the info about drug costs. We've decided to wait until the NHS teatment comes through and be patient (easier said than done) and save the money in case it doesn't work. ..so with a bit of luck I will be starting IVF treatment in January. 

Thanks
xx


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

northern fox, congratulations, that's the infertile jackpot!

Re 3 vs 2 embryos, it's pretty much impossible due to HFEA regulations to put back more than 2 if you are under 40. Over 40 it is possible, although still discouraged. I'm 41, and our embryos weren't great, so Mr L said it was ok. I think if we'd had 2 perfect 8-cells they would not have let us.


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hello Girls,

Thank you for thinking of me & including me in your posts.

This cycle seems so so different to the other two and is showing in the results of the scans, I was 40 in June & believe this to be the reason for the decline. 

started injections on the 24th July, I am on the Antagonist Protocol as before.
I have had 3 scans to date they had to increase the ammount of Puregon because I wasn't responding to the 350iu that was first agreed, so they advised me to increase the dosage to 400iu, they are growing but they really are taking their time this tx.  I know I should not compare but the last cycle we had I had already @ this time had a good number of follicles and they were also a good size to.  I have to go back for a further scan tomorrow & I hope & pray that they have increased in size - @ the moment I have in the L side 18, 14, 13 x2 and a few smaller ones & on the R side I have a 13,14,11, and a couple under 10, another thing is I'm hoping that they can get to the side that has the larger sized follicle and also the one which they are able to collect from because the last two times they have been only able to get to one side for fear of damaging my other organ's.

I am so sorry for this very selfish ME post but I am feeling so low  @ the moment and needed to share it with others who know what it's like to be in this situation.

I really hope that when I go back tomorrow for the 4th scan that they don't tell me to abandon this cycle because nothing has changed since Monday.

Thank you for taking the time to read this ME post.

Hope all is going well for all my other Fertility Friend's 

Caroline xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

* Hammersmith Girls Hall of Fame! From 9 August 2008 * 



[size=12pt]*Special thoughts this week go to * 

wannabemum08 - grow follies grow! 

*Welcome our newest posters* 

bobbob 

*LADIES DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW     *  [/size]

*Emlapem * ET 11 July PUPO PUPO testing?    Any news
*wannabemum08 * started 3rd IVF 24/07/08 
*Britgrrl- * EC 29/07/08 PUPO PUPO testing? 

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  

*Lisax -* starting 21 day long cycle 30/7/08 
*siheilwli * 
*Emmat1010 * looking to go for 1st IVF 
*ELondon * going for first IVF suppression scan 28 August 
*Rafs-* starting 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 
*Secret Broody * starting IVF Oct 08-
*Devilinya * on waiting list for first ICSI first appt 20 August 08 
*Jameson * preparing for 2nd ICSI 
*Gaye *- gearing up for tx Sept/Oct - 
*bobbob * waiting for NHS appt may go private first possible start date Jan 09

*CONSULTATIONS, NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS*  

*Julie-Anne - review 1st July maybe moving clinics   
mini mouse  review 3rd July after first tx 
bobbi3 currently on hold waiting for thyroid to be sorted 
Koko78  - Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08   
Wendy woo- -Following up after 4th ICSI April 08   
nichola1975 (Nicky)  Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar   
Chris x  having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb   
candistar1- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance   
yellowrose (Nicky)- follow-up after 3rd IVF cycle in June/July 08   

MUMMIES TO BE    

Scooter BFP 28 July Next Scan?  
Nikki2008- 4th IVF  9 July Next Scan 23 July 08  
Sara13 2nd IVF  1 July EDD 10 March 09  
 Kirsty (Kan1)   21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies!    
NorthernFox   from 1st IVF 13th of May 08 EDD 19 Jan 09 twinnies! Next Scan 8 July   
JandJ -  from 1st IVF- 2nd May 08 EDD 8 Jan 09 Next Scan ? 
biddy2   from 2nd IVF March 2008 EDD? Next Scan ?  
Shania35   from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
 saffronL -  from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28/10/08. Next Scan?   
marie#1  -  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
Hush-  from FET Dec07 - EDD? Next Scan?   
Olly - Good Luck Everyone -  end of Oct after 2nd IVF EDD? Next Scan?  

 
HH MUMMIES  

Ali M 7482 -  Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08  
Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
EBW1969 (Jo)  - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz 
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR- Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
Smileylogo (Emma)  Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
Britgrrl-  ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2  - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG)  - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca  - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter  - mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz)  
ThackM (Michelle)  - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M  - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol  - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- & still post GoodLuck

Future Mummy -  Moved to Lister first after 3rd IVF and Lap   
loubeedood- Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- Good luck  
Odette - ET 24/07/08  6/8/08  
Totyu- Moved to Guys for NHS treatment IVF May/ June off to Lister/ARGC Oct/Nov 08   

Some may have been removed from the list that have not posted for a long time. If you have been removed and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Jo*​*

Also- Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 0208 383 8167​*​


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

thinking of you Caroline and sending special vibes to your follies.  I remember that feeling of lurching from scan to scan. Hoping things work out fine for you and they behave xx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank's for the reply Jo it mean's alot.

Hope you are all keeping well.

Will keep u posted.

Wannabemum08

XX


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi girls...

Firstly well done to all the BFP's in the last week or so, it gives the rest of us some hope!! 

OK well had my meeting with Dr Lavery today and we are full steam ahead, have got an investigation scan on 13th and consultation meeting (dont know why we need another one) and as long as all goes to plan will be on 21 day protocol this month...so scared an excited again.

Quick question, can any of you lovely ladies help me with sourcing the drugs cheaper?  Lavery advised they would be around £1000 as i responded poorly last time.  do you have some numbers I can try to source them cheaper, are they reliable also  

Good luck all the ladies on 2ww    thoughts to all.

WIll get more personal messages once I get to know all your cycles.

Ange
xx


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

ange - I found  best price was from calea UK or organon, not much to choose between them. If you want to get creative you can order them on line from various internet pharmacies, but you might have problems with customs, not sure as I've never tried it. If you're interested i can ask some friends who've used them.


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

jameson - I have been ordering my drugs from Calea (Organon) for this tx and the staff are so helpful and the delivery is second to none, and when they pack the drugs they pack them so well, mine arrived in a box within a box and an ice pack either side of the box of drugs & bubble wrap to ensure the drugs were not damaged in transit.

I cannot rate them high enough. 

Here is the number if you would like to call them - 0870 749 2020.

Hope this helps.

Wannabemum08 xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi jameson

We have a thread here on the IVF board entitled 'Where to Buy Cheap Drugs'. It may be of help to you. Here's the link to it 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.0

Good luck  

Rachel x


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks so much girls for the info, I will definately give them a go.

My mother is a nurse and has been freeking me out with stories regarding ordering drugs online but if you have tried and tested thats good news for me.  I have heard you can save £100's


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hello Girls,

We went for scan No 4 today & was scanned by Dr Bassoom & I was wondering if anyone else on here has been seen by him in the past? talk about hurt me   I do understand that sometimes they have to press down on your tummy but he abused the fact and to be honest I'm never in this ammount of pain after the EC.

I was saying to my partner that I will refuse to see him on Friday when I have my next scan, can I do this and be seen by someone else, I personaly like Jayshree she is gentle & she get's results too.

I was told by this Dr Bassoom 2 years ago not to even bother with IVF as they wouldn't be able to get to my ovary's, funny enough they have twice and today agin  the same DR said that I should only look @ them being able to get to the R ovary and this one has an 18.3, 14 & 11 the L has all the best sized ones that are growing really well in size.

Oh well I had to vent my anger somewhere & where better to do so.

Even if noone replies at least it's off my chest.

Hope everyone who is having tx is doing well & good luck to those who may be inbetween.

Going to lay down as I'm in pain and I need some TLC from my other half who has been amazing.

Take care all

Caroline xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

Lurking but thought I would say hi. Britgirl -good luck and positive vibes    
Caroline- I hope your follicles do a growth spurt   

I'm getting docs sorted for my consultation with Dr thum at the lister - not sure what he will say but with Hammersmiths view of one me cycle and then egg donor if not successful I feel I should try other things too. Really supprised as the lister have requested confirmation of a rubella antibody test- just found out I've never had one and HH didn't ask.

Hi to all I've missed and have a lovely week

Julie xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Caroline - still sending growing vibes to them follies 

Hi Julie-Anne missing u!


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi there

For those that know me or not, heres an update from a former Hammersmith girl.

After two failed cycles at the Hammersmith I went to IVI Barcleona where I again had a failed cycle.  I called it a day with own eggs and went for a DE cycle.  

Just got a   after 3 failed IVF's and two ectopics.

A few posts say that the HCG is quite high (14 days post ET) I'm sure the implantation happened very early on. Do you think it could be because I'm carrying more that one pregnancy   . 

I'm not sure what to do next - possibly want to book early 6 week scan because of my history of ectopics.  (God now that I'm pregnant, I'm starting to worry already).

I gotta calm down and take one day at a time.  I can't tell anyone except mum because of past disappointments.  So I will have to hold on until the 12 weeks. 

I'll get a good nights sleep, without so much knicker checking to see if AF is arriving.

I know this post is all about me but just for today I feel extra special  that I wanted to share my news with you.

odettexx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I remember you hon.  Many congrats and wishing you all the best for a happy healthy pregnancy!!


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

I remember you too EBW1969

Congratulations on the birth of your daughter. 

odettex

ps I had the same situation where I went ahead with EC even though I had few eggs.  I never got a positive but at least I gave it a shot.


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Congratulations Odette - that's fantastic news.
x


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi Caroline

Just wanted to share my IVF journey with you after reading your last couple of posts. I hope it will give you some encouragement.

I'm 35 and had my first cycle in April/May 08.
I was injecting 300iu of Gonal F and still had very few follicles compared to some ladies and a very high left ovary. They also took longer than the textbook scenario to grow to maturity. In the end I had two follicles on my right and 4 on my left however was advised that it was doubtful they would be able to reach the left.

I also saw Mr Barsoum and after my first scan with him took an instant dislike, however he got better as time went on and actually did my EC. I pleaded with him to attempt the left as that's where I had the most follicles and thankfully he did - although he said I gave him a hard time during the procedure!! 

I managed to get 5 eggs in total and incredibly we had a 100% success rate at fertilisation. I am now 16+2 with twins and can't believe how lucky we've been. I am also thankful to Mr Barsoum - although I guess he had to be quite rough with me it was well worth it.

I think it's right that it's quality not quantity that counts, so try not to worry that you do not have a vast amount of follicles. Remember - it does indeed only take one.

I also investigated if there was any possible way I could help my left ovary to drop, like a yoga position or something and was advised that the best way would be to sit on a gym ball (exercise ball thing/big space hopper) and swivel my hips in circular movements. I must have looked pretty daft sitting in front of the TV each night doing that and don't know if it worked or not - however they got to it..

Good luck
xxx


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

I've had a couple of transfers with dr B and both times have been the most uncomfortable of my transfers. Don't know why.

If you don't want a scan with a particular doc, just keep quiet when they come out and shout your name, then the next doc who comes out (or jayshree or rosie) will try again and you can go with them instead. Or you can be very open and just say 'I'm waiting for Dr X', and they never seem to mind.

Good luck caroline, I do hope they can get at all of those eggs.


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls

Odette - Congratulation's on your fantastic news.  Wishing you a healthy pregnancy.

Jo - Thank you for your good luck growth wishes to my follies.

Julie-Anne - Thank you for wishing my follies a growth spurt.

NorthernFox - I have pm'd you but would also like to say thank you again for the advice and we are off to Argoos soon as I get ready.

britgrrl - Thank you for your advice, my boyfriend has already said that there is no way he is touching me again, can't believe how much pressure he put on my poor tummy yesterday & he knew I was in pain, anyway's yesterday has passed and I'm going to try & stay positive for my next scan.

Take care all

Caroline xx


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello All

ODETTE!! CONGRATULATIONS...

Lots of     and  to you all

I am still lurking around in the background, keeping an eye on you all 
Tots


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

tots


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Great news Odette!

Good luck Caroline.

Bettyx


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello everyone... I've been away and only looking in now and then. 

Congratulations Odette! I wasn't posting when you were at Hammersmith but I remember you from earlier in the year when you were in Barcelona. 

And congratulations Scooter: that was a great clutch of eggs you produced! So your son and the new baby were conceived at the same time? Great news.

And congratulations to Ali on the arrival of your twins.

I'm glad to read your pregnancy is going well Northernfox... I'm sure you are still beaming about your perfect package deal  

Hello Caroline... good luck for you and your eggs. Is Dr Barsoum's first name Emil? I didn't like him at first... he did the transfer for my first ivf which was very difficult and painful and he seemed a bit cross. But he later explained that the difficulty they had during my IUI should have been in my notes and I should have had sedation. He was right and the next time I was sedated and the transfer was still difficult but at least it wasn't painful, just entertaining. He collected my eggs for the second ivf. I was devastated because he only got three eggs from twelve follicles. But he was really sweet, and even though he wasn't doing my transfer he made a point of coming over while I was in the waiting room and wishing me luck: and he had taken the trouble to find out how my embryos had got on. There's no beating jayshree with the scanning though!

I had my big scan yesterday. Everything is perfect. She asked did we want to know the sex and I said 'no' and she told us anyway! I can't be cross  So I'm telling you and noone else: I'm having a girl!

Many thanks for the updates EBW.

Babies for all, Biddy


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hello Girls,

Thank you to everyone for their kind good luck wishes.

biddy2 - Congratulations on your scan result.  look after yourself and your little one inside you.  I believe that Dr Barsoum's first name is Emil - he's quite a stocky man isn't he?


 feeling alot better than Wednesday with the scan result and with who I was scanned by also.  We arrived a little bit late due to the traffic, so when the Drs came out they see that there was myself and another lady who was late also and the lady was called by Dr Fernados (think that's his name) he scanned me the other day and I did'nt rate him either, then the lady Dr called my name and I had such a sense of relief as I had all intention's of asking for a female today, her name was Dr Maria Syka and she was so lovely and so considerate, she even said to me at one point would you like me to stop so you can have a few moments to relax because she knew that she was hurting me because of the instrument going so far inside me especially when she was looking for the left ovary (sorry TMI) she found both and said the left hand was doing well and I now have a 20,18,12 x 2, the ,left has a 23,18,16x 2 an 11 & 15 but I'm afraid this is the side where they have been unable to collect from on all of the other 2 treatment's, I'm praying for a miracle    for them to be able to this time though. Dr Skya said the Hospital will call later this afternoon to inform me of whether I will be having EC on Monday but I have to inject tomorrow so another rush to order more drug's from Calea who have been great.

NorthernFox - Went and bought the gym ball yesterday and have been swirling round on it and I too must look silly, but it makes me laugh so that's good in it's self.  Thank you so much for suggesting it.

I will keep you all posted of my next step  

Take care all

   

Caroline xx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hello

 The latest update from me is that - I am all set for EC on Monday, we have got the earliest appointment as my other half has to go straight to work after.  Just hope there is no complications and they can collect from the left ovary as well as the right, but to be truthfull I will be happy with whatever they are able to collect, it would just be a bonus   that's all. 

   

Take care all & I will keep you updated & thanks again for all your good luck wishes.

My ball is going to get alot of use this weekend!   

Caroline xx


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Firstly - Odette - many congratulations, I wish you a safe and healthy pregnancy

Wannabemum - Good luck for Monday, just keep on that Gymball lol   

I have a quick question, you advised me to try Calea for the drugs for this cycle but this time my perscription is for Gonal F and not puregon?  I dont think they supply Gonal F, I am waiting for an e-mail now...do you have any other companies I could try maybe?  I am so out of touch with this from last time as its been over a year.

Has anyone else been on Gonal F?


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

OK have tried Ali's in Shadwell, Applied, Serono and Fazeley - cheapest is £1241.00!!!   

If anyone has any other ideas they would be much appechiated, Its the 900iu of Gonal F.

Is anyone else on this higher dose??


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Wannabemum - Thanks for your PM.  I just tried to reply but your inbox is full!!!!  Its good to talk  

Let em know when you have cleared a few and I will resend you the message 

Ange
xx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi jameson,

I have emptied my inbox now.

Caroline xx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi  Biddy, how wonderful you now have your 20 wk scan out of the way, and a girl - how lovely!  

Caroline - Good luck with EC on Monday  
It's great to hear you sounding much chirpier, keep swivelling those hips girl !!!

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend
xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

biddy, I too was told by accident.....

good luck caroline for monday xxx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

EBW - Thank you for your good luck wishes for Monday.

Have a lovely weekend & I will keep you up to date. 

Take care

Praying hard for lovely eggs   

Got to go & swirl round on my gym ball now! 

Caroline xx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Caroline - all the best for tomorrow, I hope it goes really well  

Odette - Congratulations, I hope the first 12 weeks pass by quickly and with no problems 

Biddy - great news!

I've got my 6wk scan tomorrow.  I'm really anxious as I had a bleed and bad cramping on Wednesday night, I was so scared.  I've been taking it very easy since then, DH has been wonderful, but I'm really worried.  I just want tomorrow to be over with so I know what's going on.  I had the same thing happen during my pregnancy with Thomas at exactly the same stage (5wks +3), I just hope I get the same outcome.

Sorry it's a short post and mainly about me
Take care everyone
Scooter


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girl's

Scooter - Thank you for your good luck wishes for tomorrow. 

Good luck for your scan tomorrow, I know your anxious anyone would be but please try & stay  .  Let us all know how you get on.

Getting an over night bag ready now just incase I have to be admitted, hope not though  

Hi to everyone else, hope your all doing well.

Will keep you informed of EC result's tomorrow, hope &   that they get some good un's from me!

Take care

Caroline xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

and   to you scooter hon. Looking for fab news tomorrow from you and Caroline xxx


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

Good luck for your egg collection today Caroline.

And good luck for your scan Scooter. Hopefully that was some settling in bleeding.

It's not going to rain today in London... apparently!

Biddy


----------



## Mimo (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello Girls, 

I wonder if I could ask if any of you have had ICSI at Hammersmith, a very helpful lady   passed on a link to let me kow about your forum!

I've been told that after my referral I could go to Hammersmith for ICSI treatment due to male factor issues, could you give me an idea of my waiting times?? Premature I know but just like to get an idea!


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi girls,

Just popping in to hear news from Caroline, hope all went well and they collected lots of lovely eggs   

Scooter, wishing everything went well for you today hun, have been thinking of you both   

Hi everyone else...catch up again a bit later


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi girls

I'm also new to this but would be grateful for as much infoas poss about ICSI at Hammersmith as we're waiting to start in the next 6 months.

Also, what is the purpose of the gym ball  . Am willing to try anything!!

Catherine


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Caroline - hope it all went well today  

Mimo and Cawallinger - welcome!  I had ICSI at HH but that was back in 2005.  Can't give you any idea re waiting times I'm afraid but I'm sure someone on here can help you

Well everything was fine at my scan!  I'm so thrilled and relieved.  There was 1 lovely heartbeat, DH and I both shed some tears.  There was another gestational sac but it was empty, I've got to go for another scan next week to see if it's developed but I'm not expecting it to -  I'm just very grateful for what I've got.  So yes Biddy this baby and Thomas were conceived at the same time - bit weird?!

Thanks for all your good wishes
Scooter


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

well done scooter and mini scooter! It's such a joy to see that little heart blinking away isn't it? It's like a tiny beacon of light. 

Hello and welcome Mimo and cawallinger! I also had ICSI. I think the waiting times can vary depending on which PCT referred you. The waiting time for me this time was about six months. The time from my first appointment at Hammersmith and my first treatment cycle was longer though as i had to have some tests and then wait for a consultant appointment before going on the list: it was close to 18 months that time. i think it's pretty unusual to wait that long though. 

Hope egg collection went well Caroline  

Biddy


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Brilliant news Scooter, well done.

Caroline, hoping to hear good news soon.... 

Welcome Mimo and Cawallinger, I didn't have ICSI so can't help you I'm afraid. 
The purpose of the gym ball was because I had a very high left ovary and HH didn't think they'd be able to reach it to retrieve my eggs. A Yoga instructor advised me to sit on one and rotate my hips in the hope that it would move - I have no idea if it worked or not but they did get to my ovary.

A lot of ladies seem to have the same problem and it can be very traumatic - it's usually the side that responds best to stimulation too! As you say - I'll try anything, we all will  

Good luck on your IVF journeys
xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

* Hammersmith Girls Hall of Fame! From 14 August 2008 * 



[size=12pt]*Special thoughts this week go to * 

anyone who would like/needs them!!

*Welcome our newest posters* 

bobbob 
cawallinger 
Mimo 
vholloway1978 

*LADIES DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW     *  [/size]

*Emlapem * ET 11 July PUPO PUPO testing?    Any news
*wannabemum08 * started 3rd IVF ET 13 August PUPO PUPO testing 25 August 
*Britgrrl- * EC 29/07/08 PUPO PUPO testing? 
*vholloway1978 * started d/r appt for scan 26 August 

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  

*Lisax -* starting 21 day long cycle 30/7/08 
*siheilwli * 
*Emmat1010 * looking to go for 1st IVF 
*ELondon * going for first IVF suppression scan 28 August 
*Rafs-* starting 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 
*Secret Broody * starting IVF Oct 08-
*Devilinya * on waiting list for first ICSI first appt 20 August 08 
*Jameson * preparing for 2nd ICSI 
*Gaye *- gearing up for tx Sept/Oct - 
*bobbob * waiting for NHS appt may go private first possible start date Jan 09
*Mimo * starting ICSI ??
*Cawallinger * starting ICSI in the next 6 months

*CONSULTATIONS, NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS*  

*Julie-Anne - review 1st July maybe moving clinics   
mini mouse  review 3rd July after first tx 
bobbi3 currently on hold waiting for thyroid to be sorted 
Koko78  - Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08   
Wendy woo- -Following up after 4th ICSI April 08   
nichola1975 (Nicky)  Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar   
Chris x  having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb   
candistar1- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance   
yellowrose (Nicky)- follow-up after 3rd IVF cycle in June/July 08   

MUMMIES TO BE    

Scooter BFP 28 July Next Scan?  
Nikki2008- 4th IVF  9 July Next Scan 23 July 08  
Sara13 2nd IVF  1 July EDD 10 March 09  
 Kirsty (Kan1)   21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies!    
NorthernFox   from 1st IVF 13th of May 08 EDD 19 Jan 09 twinnies! Next Scan 8 July   
JandJ -  from 1st IVF- 2nd May 08 EDD 8 Jan 09 Next Scan ? 
biddy2   from 2nd IVF March 2008 EDD? Next Scan ?  
Shania35   from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
 saffronL -  from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28/10/08. Next Scan?   
marie#1  -  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
Olly - Good Luck Everyone -  end of Oct after 2nd IVF EDD? Next Scan?  

 
HH MUMMIES  

Ali M 7482 -  Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08  
Hush- Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
EBW1969 (Jo)  - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz 
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR- Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
Smileylogo (Emma)  Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
Britgrrl-  ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2  - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG)  - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca  - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter  - mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz)  
ThackM (Michelle)  - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M  - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol  - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- & still post GoodLuck

Future Mummy -  Moved to Lister first after 3rd IVF and Lap   
loubeedood- Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- Good luck  
Odette - ET 24/07/08  6/8/08  
Totyu- Moved to Guys for NHS treatment IVF May/ June off to Lister/ARGC Oct/Nov 08   

Some may have been removed from the list that have not posted for a long time. If you have been removed and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Jo*​*

Also- Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 0208 383 8167​*​


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

ok a little early on the hall of fame....but just done a search and found that hush had a little boy back in June.  Many congratulations hush. Hope he is doing well xxx

Scooter glad it went well hon  

Caroline hope your day was good too

Welcome to our Mimo and cawallinger - I was a private patient so waiting was a bit different for me at hammersmith and was tied in timewise with some surgery I had there....You should get lots of info from here...

Anyone know whats happened about Olly?


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girl's 

Thank you for all your good luck wishes.

I'm sorry that I was unable to get on here yesterday only as a precaution I was admitted to the hospital so they could observe me.

Had EC @ 8:30, we was first so no waiting around which helped.
Walked into theatre and Mr Lavery was there waiting for me, I started to get really emotional and begged & pleaded with him to try & collect from the Left ovary, he said he would try everything he could.

When I came round after the anasthetic my lovely other half was there and he looked like he'd been crying, I was still drowsy but I heard the words that they collected 6 eggs and that they collected from the Left ovary too, I asked him to repeat what he had said, so he said it again.  I have faith in that gym ball NorthernFox.  
Once I came round they told me that they was waiting on a bed for me, they eventualy found one @ 2:30 but the waiting did'nt matter to me as I was so happy with the result.  When I got to the ward they took my ob's every couple of hours and kept on asking me if I had any symptoms, I said I was fine but had twingy pains in my tummy. 

Mr Lavery called to see me this morning @ 8:00 and said he was very happy with my EC but said that it was very difficult and that I would'nt beleive how many people were pushing down on my tummy,  I tried to imagine it but it made me feel queezy.  I asked Mr Lavery if he knew about the fertilization and he suggested that once I'm discharged I should go to the IVF Unit and ask to speak to an Embryologist, I did and he was so helpful.  We have 4 eggs that are fertilized, the other 2 had problem's, 1 was an empty egg and the other they call a PN.  I'm so excited and thankful for what we have and just hope &     they continue dividing.  

ET is planned for tomorrow.     

Welcome to FF Mimo & Cawallinger, we are all really friendly & willing to help if we can.
Scooter - That's great news.  
jameson - Did you have any luck with finding a supplier for your drug's.  Just realised what that must sound like!   Did you get my PM? 

Take care everyone. 

  

Caroline xx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Caroline - that's great news, you must be very happy.  It sounds as if they looked after you very well.  Goodluck for ET tomorrow 
Scooter


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

EBW - Thank you for updating The Hall of Fame, I have got my ET tomorrow, hope our egg's keep on dividing.   

Caroline xx


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks so much for the phone number for the acupuncture, just spoke to a really helpfiul guy called Mark and got info regarding booking once we have a date to start ICSI. Has anyone else had acupuncture at Hammersmith? Any BFPs as a result?

Catherine


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Wannabemum - thats FAB news on EC, I bet you were delighted....   
Good luck for ET tomorrow, get those embies back where they belong.  I am in tomorrow also for my baseline scan, I pray all goes well and we can start this month.    

Also thanks V much for the numbers, I will trying calling them after my appt tomorrow. 

Cawallinger - I had Accupunture with my first IVF, I feel it helped to keep me calmer but didnt help the result on this occasion, having said that I am planning this ICSI without it.  I didnt use Hammersmith though but a lovely lady in herts.  Where abouts do you live?

Hi everyone else....


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls,

jameson - Thank you for the Good Luck wishes.  Good luck for your scan tomorrow  

Will let everyone know how our Embryo Transfer went.    

hopefully I will be able to report back that we have 3 on board.  

Caroline xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

good luck for tomorrow Caroline   cant wait til Im putting PUPO against your name xxx


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

I hope your scan was clear jameson, and you can go ahead with your treatment. It's good to get started!

Caroline, I hope you made it to transfer with good embryo/s. 

Catherine, I had acupuncture but not at the hospital. i used my own acupuncturist... she's a friend so she's cheaper! I've no idea whether it made any difference but I _am_ pregnant. I trawled a lot of research on acupuncture and there seems to be evidence that it can improve your chances if you have it within a few hours of transfer of good quality embryos.

Hello all! Biddy


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Catherine, just to back up Biddy.  I have decided to have accupunture and I am going to use the Hammersmith.  Its £240 for 4 sessions, it is expensive but they do it while your there, which is easier for me as I live 40 miles from the HH so it was more stressful getting to my lady which counteracted any effect it should have had...

Thanks for the good luck wishes Biddy....


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls 

Thank you so much for all your Good Luck wishes.

EBW1969 - Thank you, please add PUPO against my name as you said you'd hoped to do. 

jameson - Hope your baseline scan went well today   

When we went for our Embryo Transfer today I like everyone else was drinking lots of water, I said to my other half I'm sure my bladder's full, he said I bet it's not, he was right because when they scanned me they said you have to come back after a while, so back we go & I drink more and two other lady's arrive back as they had the same problem.  Eventualy I was called again, went in they pressed down on the lower part of my tummy and I thought dont do that cos I could have easily wet myself , I did'nt though and we had a 4 cell Embryo grade 1.5, 4 cell Embryo grade 2 & a 5/6 cell Embryo grade 2 put back, we could have the 3 because I was 40 in June. 

The funny thing is when we 1st went in we was greeted by Dr Barsoum, I thought s--t it's the  , my other half said please calm down but we had to go back anyway & I have to speak as I find & he was very good @ what he did. 

Had accupuncture before and after transfer & loved every minute of it.

And Jo I listened to the 3rd part of The IVF Companion CD, well I have got to be honest I have never listened to the complete CD as I have alway's fallen asleep first where I have been so relaxed - I LOVE IT, it's great.  Thanks. x
Back on the ole brazil's (not too many though) & the pineapple Juice again not too much.  

Good luck to everyone else who has any significant dates coming up.  

Caroline xxx


----------



## booboo1 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Just wanted to introduce myself on your board. I'm currently on day 6 of down regging. I go to the HH on 26th August for query supressed scan and cervical assement.

For the ladies who were asking a while ago, I was referred for ICSI in february this year and got my appt through on 19th of March to start treatment in August. So not too long to wait considering how long ladies in other area's wait. (However it felt like a lifetime!)

So glad to have found this board.. it's great to read other people experiences of HH.

Good luck to everyone having treatment at the moment    

Hugs & Dust
Vikki x x x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Caroline...great news on being pupo!!!!! you testing 27th?  Hope so cos Im on holiday on 28th and want to enter a lovely  before I go... 

Vikki- welcome.  Hope it all goes well for you.  Its a great bunch on here   The more the merrier, will add you to our hall of fame...at the moment while I am off work I update it weekly, usually on a Tuesday or Monday although you should find the most recent is as up to date as I am as I edit it.....hope that makes sense.  I probably wont be as conscientious though when I return to work....


Anyone heard from Britgrrl or Emlapem?


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello All

Well I am back from my lovely 3 week holiday in Europe.  We backpacked around Hungary, Austria, Slovakia and Croatia.  Must admit there was no roughing it with hotels at the end of our travels     Feel very good for it... it's amazing how good you feel with a bit of a tan - its sad though watching it wash away down the plug hole.  

Well someone has been looking down on us fondly because we arrived back on Sunday night and scanning through the post was our coordination appointment booked for the following day... eek, imagine if we got back the following day we would have missed it?!  So met up with the nurse and the second time around we breezed through the protocol and drugs.  I am doing the short antagonist protocol again so that means I can start when AF arrives which is in 2 weeks... OMG! The roller coaster again!  

Ali - Yahoo!  A boy and a girl!  So glad to hear everything went well.  

Scooter - Yahoo too!      for the 9MW 

Britgirl - You seriously made me laugh when I read your post about not owning up to your name called if you didn't like who was going to do your scan.       for testing

Odette - Huge congratulations to you.  I started posting when you had your first treatment in Barcelona.  

Caroline       on your 2WW

Julie- Anne -   Hope you have been well.  Have missed your posts.  Hope you have a fab time with your mum over

Biddy - nice to hear from you again and that your pregnancy is doing well.

Big hellos to NF, FM, EBW (thanks heaps for updating the board!), Raf's and Bobbi3


love gaye


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Welcome back Gaye - all the best of luck on your IVF  journey in two weeks.

Caroline - well done, take it easy now and fingers crossed for your 2ww  

Welcome Vikki

Big hello's to everyone.

I just wanted to add, like Biddy, I too had accupuncture both locally and at HH after EC and ET. I don't know if it contributed to my BFP or not but I wanted to ensure that I tried everything so if the cycle didn't work - at least I wouldn't have been left thinking "what if..."

Lucky for me - it did and I pinch myself EVERYDAY!!

xxx


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

EBW: what a lovely lovely picture of kate!


----------



## booboo1 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Can i ask a question please?

I'm on Day 8 of Dr'ing (my first icsi cycle) and I haven't had any symptoms at all. Is this normal? Is there anyone else here who didn't have any? I'm starting to worry that I'm not feeling any different!

I'd much rather be whinging that I'm not feeling well! lol!   

Thanks in advance

Vikki x


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Vikki

On my last IVF in Feb I had no symptoms at all when DR...dont worry I think this is normal hun.
When you start the simms that will make up for it   

Ange
xx


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

I second Biddy - EBW your Kate is a heart breaker!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Vholloway - i had no symptoms. my emotional state crept up on me during the end of it, AF will come to, i didn';t think it would and was shocked to hear it did, but the lining of the womb has to go somewhere i suppose!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your comments on K....I try and take one special picture at each month stage....!

Vikki....quite a few people dont get symptoms d/r.. When I d/r for my first cycle I didnt really either. That said I got symptoms for my second cycle which was cancelled as d/r was unsuccessful...go figure..


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Thanks for all your good luck wishes for the 2ww, I had ET on Wednesday, forgotten what to expect since the last tx, feel optimistic one minute then not so the next, think I'm feeling more going's on in my tummy this time.  I do seem very bloated and I've got to be honest a bit on the gassy side  .  I have a question to all you experienced lady's out there .. When is it that impalantation occures.  Hoping and   that our embies stick, this is the time that I feel useless as I wish I knew what I could do to encourage them to stick around, I'm back to the ole brazil nuts no pineapple juice and eating healthily etc.

gaye - Lucky you to have done all that travelling, hope it was everything you expected & more.  Great new's that you got back in time for your appointment.  Good luck for when you start tx, I was on The Antagonist protocol. 

Good Luck to anyone who is Down r or stimming.

Take care all

Caroline xxx


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Caroline

PUPO!  Great news.  Loads of sticky vibes       

If I remember correctly implantation usually happens sometime between day 6 - 9 from ET.  

love gaye


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

gaye - Thank you for your wishes.


I had Embryo Transfer last Monday so they could be doing their thing now could'nt they,    twingy pulling feeling's is what I'm experiencing @ the moment.

Are you self funded, if I already asked you please forgive me think my brain has turned to mush. 

Who is your drug supplier, that sound's very weird 

The 2ww is so hard.  

How's everyone doing on this lovely Sunday afternoon.

Take care all

Caroline xxx


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Caroline - sounds like it could be implantation twinges ....       .  This will be my second treatment and first on the NHS.  My first treatment was private and My drug supplier   was from Calea.  It really depends on what drugs you need as to which pharmacy is cheapest.  I did ring around a few on the thread of where to find drugs cheaply and Calea was cheapest for me, this is also the one that HH suggest.  

I am having a lovely afternoon on the couch with the Olympics on the telly and the Sunday papers around me.  DH is in the kitchen     experimenting with his culinary skills and I am the sampler.... today is seafood... yah!

love gaye


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Caroline       for your second week sweets.  When do you test?

love gaye


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi All

Caroline....hows your 2WW going hun?  Have you gone mad yet?  Hope all is going well and they have snuggled in  

Very quiet on here at the mo...anyone else start DR around 3rd September?


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

* Hammersmith Girls Hall of Fame! From 22 August 2008 * 



[size=12pt]*Special thoughts this week go to * 

Britgrrl 

*Welcome our newest posters* 

bobbob 
cawallinger 
Mimo 
vholloway1978 

*LADIES DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW     *  [/size]

*Emlapem * ET 11 July    Any news
*wannabemum08 * started 3rd IVF ET 13 August PUPO PUPO testing 25 August 
[
*vholloway1978 * started d/r appt for scan 26 August 

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  

*Lisax -* starting 21 day long cycle 30/7/08 
*siheilwli * 
*Emmat1010 * looking to go for 1st IVF 
*ELondon * going for first IVF suppression scan 28 August 
*Rafs-* starting 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 
*Secret Broody * starting IVF Oct 08-
*Devilinya * on waiting list for first ICSI first appt 20 August 08 
*Jameson * preparing for 2nd ICSI 3rd Sept 08 
*Gaye *- gearing up for tx Sept/Oct - 
*bobbob * waiting for NHS appt may go private first possible start date Jan 09
*Mimo * starting ICSI ??
*Cawallinger * starting ICSI in the next 6 months

*CONSULTATIONS, NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS*  

*Julie-Anne - review 1st July maybe moving clinics   
mini mouse  review 3rd July after first tx 
bobbi3 currently on hold waiting for thyroid to be sorted 
Koko78  - Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08   
Wendy woo- -Following up after 4th ICSI April 08   
nichola1975 (Nicky)  Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar   
Chris x  having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb   
candistar1- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance   
yellowrose (Nicky)- follow-up after 3rd IVF cycle in June/July 08   
b]Britgrrl- * followup last week August   

*MUMMIES TO BE*    

*Scooter *BFP 28 July Next Scan?  
*Nikki2008*- 4th IVF  9 July Next Scan 23 July 08  
*Sara13* 2nd IVF  1 July EDD 10 March 09  
* Kirsty (Kan1) *  21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies!    
*NorthernFox *  from 1st IVF 13th of May 08 EDD 19 Jan 09 twinnies! Next Scan 8 July   
*JandJ -*  from 1st IVF- 2nd May 08 EDD 8 Jan 09 Next Scan ? 
*biddy2 *  from 2nd IVF March 2008 EDD? Next Scan ?  
*Shania35 *  from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
* saffronL* -  from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28/10/08. Next Scan?   
*marie#1 * -  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
*Olly - Good Luck Everyone -*  end of Oct after 2nd IVF EDD? Next Scan?  

 
*HH MUMMIES * 

*Ali M 7482 - * Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08  
*Hush*- Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
*Angie -* Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
*Pooks -* Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
*EBW1969 (Jo) * - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz 
*Lisax -* Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
*RR-* Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
*Rooth -* Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
*Smileylogo (Emma) * Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
*Midlands Lass -* Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
*Britgrrl- * ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
*Ants2 * - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
*Helen (Mrs GG) * - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
*Macca * - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
*Scooter * - mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz)  
*ThackM (Michelle) * - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
*Cheery -* mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
*Woo (Wendy)* - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
*Shamrock -* mummy to Edward born 5 October 
*Vicky -* mummy to Sam born 8 October 
*Betty M * - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
*Nicolah -* mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
*Clairol * - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

*HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- & still post GoodLuck*

*Future Mummy - * Moved to Lister first after 3rd IVF and Lap   
*loubeedood-* Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- Good luck  
*Odette -* ET 24/07/08  6/8/08  
*Totyu-* Moved to Guys for NHS treatment IVF May/ June off to Lister/ARGC Oct/Nov 08   

Some may have been removed from the list that have not posted for a long time. If you have been removed and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Jo​
*Also- Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 0208 383 8167*​


----------



## bobbob (Jun 26, 2008)

Hello All,

I've just received confirmation of my coordination appointment which is at the end of November....3 months away. It seems like ages off. I'm hoping the time will fly by but I doubt it. In the meantime, can you tell me what happens at this appointment please. Will I be given the drugs there or later? (I am NHS). Do you know how soon after this I will start treatment. From looking at this board it looks like I can start the drugs the following month but since this will be December I have a feeling they may delay things a while due to xmas.

Thanks very much.
Kate xx


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey Bobbob

Great news!  Do you know what treatment plan you will be on SP or LP?  For me on the short protocol you get to start stimming as soon as your AF arrives.  At the appointment you get your prescription for your drugs which you can go and pick up straight away at the hospital pharmacy. The nurse that you see will be your named nurse so if you have any questions during treatment that is the person you can contact, saying this you can ring and speak with anyone, consultants are a bit more tricky to speak with.  You get taught when and how you administer your drugs.  Sorry I can't answer your question re: Christmas guess that will be one for the nurse at your coordination appointment.  I expect they close forthe  public holidays of Christmas.

love gaye


----------



## bobbob (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Gaye
Thanks for replying. I'm not too sure which protocol i'll be doing. When I booked my coordination appointment I was told I'd be getting more info in the post (consent forms and details about the process, etc so maybe it'll be in that). Is one protocol better than the other?? I'll have to start reading up as my kowledge on different IVFs is rubbish!! Am dying to start treatment now so I'm hoping they dont delay me again due to xmas....
Thanks again


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls,

gaye - I hope that the twingy pulling pains are indeed an indication of implantation  
Are you getting excited if that's the word to be starting your TX soon, have you been given an exact date and do you know what protocol you will be on?  Thank you so much for your thought's.  I like you also got our drugs from Calea and cannot rate them high enough and Mr Lavery advised we use them too.

jameson777 - Thank you for the Good Luck wishes, and yes I am going Loop Da Loop  . I was doing so well for about 4 day's now I don't know if I'm coming or going, just keep thinking about what's going on inside me - wish I could see.  
Not long before you start tx, are you all prepared? Hope our 3 embies are snuggled in and like I said to my other half I hope they're not squatters and they become resident's       , u can see how mad I've gone can't you by that statement alone.

EBW (Jo) - Thank you for updating The Hall of Fame.  Where are you going for your holiday? Thank you for the Good Luck wishes.

bobbob - Hello, don't believe we have chatted before so welcome from me.  Great to see that thing's are moving along, you will be starting tx before you know it,  look we will nearly be in September then you will only have to wait a few more month's.

I am wishing my life away and I don't like it, but do wish my test day was earlier than next Monday.

Off to bed now cos I've been feeling very tired lately.

Take care all.

Caroline xxx


----------



## emmat1010 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi BobBob,

I too have my co-ordination appt in November and drugs starting December and also wondered about Christmas how that would affect things as the letter said drugs dec and treatment Jan 09....

It is so exciting tho that it has come through!!!!

Em x


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Morning ladies...

Bobbob and Emmat1010 - Good luck with your appts, the time will fly by and you will soon be in tx.  This is a really good thread and all the girls are great.

Wannabemum - not long now hun till you get that     Keep the PMA going !!  I have everything crossed for you for Monday. I start DR on 3rd September and will just take it stage by stage, all you can do with IVF/ICSI.  Just want to get started now, had a phone around on the drugs with your numbers but the best is still Serono at £1250    just   we get lots of lovely eggs and they fertlize this time !!

Hi everyone else...

XX


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

jameson777 - Seeing your post with the BFP's flashing away has allowed me to think yes this is what I will see next Monday.  Thank you 

Not too long til your wait is over.  

Caroline xxx


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

exactly - Positive think hun!!  

no long to go xx


----------



## bobbob (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Em
That's great that we'll be having treatment at the same time. I hope we have the same protocol too so we can compare notes!!
I hope the next few months fly's by.....(think I am wishing my life away at the min)!!

good luck to everyone else who is waiting for their BFPs......

xx


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Hi Hammies

Can't believe I haven't posted in over a month! Had a nasty virus on our home computer, then got really behind with all things IT related.

Have just had a whizz through 12 pages of posts! Sorry for not many personals, but welcome to the Newbies.

Odette - OMG, OMG, OMG!!!!!!!! Congrats on your BFP. You really deserve it. Keep in touch.  

We are moving to the Lister. Just waiting for the appointment. Had our BFN follow-up with Mr L. He feels in our type of situation there could be a genetic problem with the egg and we could try PGS to screen for certain diseases but it costs a fortune and might be negative anyway. Between DH and myself we have 7 siblings and they each have 2 or more healthy children and no genetic problems in our family so not sure what good it would do. Going for another fresh cycle and keep the frosties on ice for now.

Really glad to be leaving HH as the last cycle was a bad experience and the final straw. And I happen to work there!!

I really do wish you all well in your treatments at HH. I will touch base from time to time.

Best wishes
Nicky xx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Nicky

Nice to hear from you.

Good luck where ever you go for your next treatment. 

Unfortunatly my experiences with the Hammersmith made me go elsewhere for my tx too. 

I did not find them to offer the care and attention to detail that I would have wanted.  I'm sure that there are many women who were happy with their tx at the Hammersmith but I was not one of them.

It was only when I went somewhere else that I could compare the comparison and it made me angry at the way they had treated me at the Hammersmith.

I sometimes think its the luck of the draw but its so interested to hear your comments as I used to think it was just me thinking I was the only one that was thinking this.

As I said all the best and I will be keeping my eye out for you.

odettex


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Caroline, lots of    to you

Hi girls,

Nicky, I am starting a FET in about 3 weeks at Lister.

Believe it or not, but when I did my transfer of embies, from HH to Lister, having already paid storage at HH and freezing , they asked 100£ just as a fee to give me my embies back! we complained and of course they said no to levy the fee that we did not sign for. How would you feel if you signed a contract at a certain price and when it came to getting the service or product back you were asked to pay extra money that nobody mentionned before? I am not sure if it is a new fee ( I think so but not 100%sure)
Dr lavery said no in a letter as an answer to my letter asking for the money back (as we had not been told we had to pay again), but mentionned that he would have this information added on website. 

Some cons are very good, nurses are dedicated and nice, but a few people are too interested in money and not enough in the patients. 

Odette, hope you are fine  

EBW, gorgeous photo of little kate  

Hi to everybody and    to all


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

Sorry not to have updated, we got our results the day we left for holiday. An unsurprising BFN - our embryos were the worst quality we've ever had, and I had none of the pregnancy symptoms I'd had before. I was very sad, but am doing ok. It is so much easier to get over the BFNs now that we already have our daughter. We have a follow up with Mr L next week, we'll see what he says. I think we might do one more fresh cycle just to see if we can find the one good egg I presumably have left. After that I dunno, we'll use up our frozens, then we're probably done.

Hope everyone else is ok. 

I am slightly bemused at the negative experiences others have had. I have found Mr L to be very responsive to our thoughts, quite prepared to tailor treatment when I've asked, very happy to discuss latest results, data, etc. It's hard for me to imagine how others have such different responses. I do think Hammersmith is VERY evidence-based, so they are reluctant to try the more experimental end of treatment, so perhaps that makes them less flexible than others. And they are not as experienced as the Lister with older women or those with high FSH, nor do they have the fab database the lister has which allows them to compare al results. Nor are they very experienced with blasts. This is something they really should be working on, and I believe they are. 

I do hope sometimes they read this and understand what patients see, what it's like to be on the other end of that wand.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Britgrrl, Sorry about your BFN  . Sounds like you have some plans for next treatment, that's good. Lots of    for your follow up appointment. 

I think some docs/nurses at HH read this thread.  Not sure the consultants  do but they must get some feedback. I hope so.

Future Mummy


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

britgrrl , I am so sorry for you & DP, this is so hard but we are so strong to be able to go through it in the beggining.   Good luck for your follow up appointment, hope you are able to get some answers, keep strong.

future mummy - Thank you for you good luck wishes, think if it was'nt nearly the end of the 2ww I would be totaly Loop Da Loop  .

So are you all set for September then? Hope &   this is the lucky one for you.   

I'm still having the AF type pain's off and on, boob's   do however feel less tender than a couple of day's ago. Still feeling a bit dizzy this morning.

Hello to everyone else, hope your doing well where ever you are in your tx  

Will keep you all informed       

Take care

Caroline xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

caroline, Yes I am all set after some relaxing holidays in France. It is a nat FET so not too many drugs except the gestone injections   and ovitrelle.
I hope my embies survive the thawing as the Lister is concerned that they were frozen at day 2 and not at day 3 so that they have some more cells. they will thaw all of them and try and have them go to blats. should they all go to blasts, they would be then refrozen as blasts, minus the ones transfered. So it can be done, and they do it. Most embies are frozen as blasts at Lister, but some are at day 3. 
I remember at HH when I was told blasts could not be frozen and day 2 was better. It was 9 months ago. 
I guess every hospital has its own way of doing things. But somehow I think freezing blasts will be the way forward for HH too.
I am a bit worried that all my frozen embies might die because they were not left to develop enough.Oh well there is nothing I can do now, so I just have to keep hoping and be positive. Stressful time though. 

All the best for testing on Monday  

Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

sorry havent been about K and I both poorly.

Big hugs to Britgrrl  so sorry honey.  

Good luck for monday Caroline.

I have an appt next week for ultrasound as they think I may have a kidney stone.  Also have gone down with a stinker of a cold.

Dragged myself out last night, first time in weeks....phone call to say K was screaming and not well.  She threw up everywhere.  GP this morning confirmed bad throat and ear infection. The poor mite when awake doesnt stop screaming- not like her at all. Have anti-b's for her and baby ibuprofen and calpol....

Off to cornwall next Thurs so I hope we are both better by then xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

EBW: poor you! babies tend to get better very quickly after looking and being very sick with flu and cold and ear infections. She will probably be bouncing and ready to go and play when you go to Cornwall next week. 
I hope your cold gets better quick too, you should feel better definitely by next Thursday. Kidney stones are very painful. A friend of mine had some and he said it was excruciating at times. He is absolutely fine now after getting treatment.
sending you lots of   to you and Kate.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

thanks hon.

Amazingly K is a bit brighter this afternoon. (Ibuprofen working I guess).  Just me that can hardly function!


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Girls,

EBW1969 - So sorry that you and your little sweatheart have not been feeling too well, I'm sure I've heard somewhere or from someone that they can actualy either dissolve the stone with medication or help you to pass it.  And regarding your cold you need a good top up of Vitamin C, listen to me you'd think I was a Dr .  
Hope you all a wonderful holiday & hope you'll be well by then.

future mummy - I hope &   that your embie's are strong enough to survive the thaw  
Hope you enjoy your relaxing holiday's in France.  We love France well I went once with my boyfriend because he is a carp angler and I loved it, it was so peaceful and tranquil, we had a whole house & lake to ourselves and I caught a 17 1/2 lb carp and we had a fantastic holiday, we lived on bread cheese and red wine.



Well as for me I posted something very crazy on the 2ww thread as something was playing on my mind I was thinking that when we had our last tx I was bleeding at this stage and remember everyone saying that it was implantation bleeding and it was the time that we got our weak positive therefore some implantation must have occured, so I was thinking that this time I have had no implantation bleeding so maybe that's not too good,  I have been beating myself up about this since yesterday when I thought of it.  I wonder how many people go onto have a BFP without having had implantation bleeding and I wonder how many people go onto have a BFP who do have implantation bleeding, I know this is a bit confusing   but I hope somoene can make sense of it.

I am still having the AF type pains/twinges on and off and aches around my ovary's and the last couple of day's I have had terrible headache's, oh yes not forgetting sore boobs, even though they don't seem as tender as they did @ the beggining of the week.

I said to my boyfriend shall I test early and he said NO straight away, I do have a HPT which I bought last time but I never had the courage to use it and to be honest I don't think I would have this time either. 

I'm going to say Good Nite now as I think I need to rest my weary head  

Take care all & I promise I will keep you informed       

Good Luck to anyone that need's it.  

Caroline xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

thanks hon, had an awful night but brighter today...then more grizzly and is going to be in with us again tonight....!

As for implantation bleeding I have never had any hon. It probably has something to do with where and how they implant....ok thats just me guessing.....Im probably way off the mark here......

Really rooting for you


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Caroline - all the best for tomorrow  

Scooter


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Hi

What a cold, wet Sunday!

FM - hello again! Good luck for the FET. What a cheek about the transfer fee! I shall fight that one too.

Odette - do keep in touch. I certainly found all 3 of my IVF cycles and IUI different. My overall feeling is that it is a cattle market. My care was better on my first NHS cycle than it was on the 2 subsequent cycles, of which one was private. So you are not alone in your experiences.

Britgrrl - I have always found Mr L lovely, but you never see him in the IVF unit, only at the consultation appointment. So you rely on the rest of the team for the cycle. I can't tell you how many times I had to remind people to do things that Mr L recommended. It was like they never even read my notes!!!! Good job my memory was good. It was always a shock to them that I was on Gestone. They always asked me why, even though I was there for daily injections and it was in my notes that I needed it. I shouldn't have to explain myself if that is what the Consultant recommends. Then there was conflicting advice about who would give the injections, the nurse or DH. The embryologist we saw on my last cycle was totally unprofessional and reduced me to tears. At ET, he pretty much told us we had no chance of it working but have them put back anyway. So why were we there for ET then?! They still take the money. I verbally complained to Mr L. Who knows if it will be taken further but I got of off my chest.

I do hope that others have better lasting memories of HH that I do.

Good luck to all cycling.

Nicky x


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Just popping in to wish Caroline good luck for testing tomorrow...  

xx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Thank you so much for your kind Good Luck wishes.  I don't mind telling you I am as nervous as hell.

Thankfully I have very strong will power & have been determined not to test early with HPT.

My head is banging today, on & off AF type pains and backache.

My boyfriend and I went to Links of London today because he wanted to buy me a charm for my bracelet, he got me a four leaf clover for luck, he commented on how tired I looked and said it was as if he was dragging me along, I have got very little energy and feel absolutely exchausted.

We are going to go to the hospital fairly early tomorrow morning they say you can go from 7:30 - 9:00, I don't really want to go as early as 7:30 because it will make the rest of the day drag.

Thanks again girls & I will let you know once I have found out the result.   it's the   result.   

Caroline xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Caroline       for you today!!!!!  Well done you staying away from the pee sticks...

love gaye


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I'm in Limbo again, just got the telephone call from the hospital and the result's have come back inconclusive and I have been told to go back next Monday for another blood test.

Please can anyone shed some light on this situation for me as I have another week for me to get even more  .

I'm so up in the air, I am trying so hard to stay   but don't know how long it will last.

Please keep thinking of our embie's this week until we test again.  

Bye for now  

Caroline xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi hon so sorry no answers for you today.

Im no expert honey but it could be (I guess) one of at least two things...a late implanter or a chemical pregnancy.  So both sides of the possibilities there?
Ie there must be some evidence of something but not exactly what they would want to see at the moment.  Have you posted in any of the general areas for help? 
Really really hope its a good result for you next week xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Caroline, 

I would call them tomorrow, and ask what the levels are. Also, why do you wait until next week, I would go on Friday there and just test. I am sure another doc would have say come back in 3 or 4 days. If it is going to  increase a lot it will show by Friday? Also then you will know better and can compare with first levels. 
Sending you so many     and   and  

Future Mummy


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Caroline - how frustrating  

Sorry I wasn't around before the bank holiday weekend to wish you luck or offer any advise.

Like EBW I had no implantation bleeding at all but the most terrible AF pains, they lasted for a good 8 - 10 weeks also.

HH told me that anything over a beta reading of 50 is classed as pregnant at the first blood test, mine was 501 but it was a twin pregnancy so I can't help with that, however find out from HH what your beta level was and maybe there will be a subject on it elsewhere on FF.

Have you been tempted to try the dreaded pee stick now and see what that says?

Sorry it wasn't exactly the BFP you were hoping for - but it's not over yet!!

Fingers crossed  
xxx


----------



## Devilinya (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies,



Apologies I've been AWOL for while.....  I am currently studying as well as working full time and just had to get my assignment done.  I have only managed to pop in here and there.

 Kate , Vikki and Catherine, welcome......

Britgirl - Sorry to hear your news   my thoughts are with you.

Caroline, I have replied on one of your other posts too, thinking of you         

Jo hope you have a fab holiday   in Cornwall.  I am off to St Ives on Saturday for a week, and then to the inlaws in Spain.  I am so looking forward to the break!

I had my consultant appointment on Wednesday, I see Dr Barsoum, he seemed quite nice, it was all a bit quick, DH and I were both asked the standard questions asked if we had any queries and sent on our way!    I have to have a scan and DH has to do a SA and just wait for our coordination appointment.  Not what I was expecting   (but then not quite sure what I was meant to expect!)
Its quite a long journey and not sure how I'll get on when having treatment, but I guess others have done it.

Good luck to all those having or about to commence treatment    
And to those on  

     

Love Davinia.xx


----------



## booboo1 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Not sure if any one will remember me. I did introduce myself a few weeks back but have been a bit of a lurker ever since!
Anyway, just thought I would share my experience at HH this morning. I have been dr'ing for 19 days and went for my cervical assesment and query supressed scan this morning. The lady we saw (didn't catch her name) spoke very broken English so myself and DB found it difficult to understand her. I was trying to ask questions but didn't seem to be getting answers. But I did get the end result.. all's well and we can start stimming. She said someone would call me this afternoon to tell me when to start and to also tell me when to come back for a blood test. Anyway, she then told us we could go and get our perscription, which we did. 
Anyway, go my call just now. We can start stimming on Thursday morning and blood test in Monday morning. I asked about the Gonal F pen and he seemed surprised that no one told us how to use it.

Now, obvioulsy I'm really grateful that we are getting to do ICSI. I know that the waiting list is extreamly short in comparision to how long many others have to wait. But I really feel that we're left in the dark. Like if we don't ask any questions, they probably wouldn't tell us anything. And even when we do ask we don't always understand what they are telling us! 

Does anyone else feel the same? Maybe it was just a one off?

Sorry, whinge over!

Vikki x


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Thanks for all your helpful words of encouragement and advice.

I have called the Hospital and my HCG level is only 20 so I do not hold out much hope to be honest.

We had 3 Embryo's transfered and this is going to come with a WARNING - yesterday when I went to the toilet I noticed a mass (blob) of blood and have been trying to look at it rationaly and my explanation of it would be that if 3 were transfered and one has gone then maybe there's still another two inside, this is me clutching @ straws  

  

Well, girl's that's it from me & will let you know what happen's on Monday.

Jo - Have a really lovely holiday and I hope you are all feeling better now. 

Devilinya - Good Luck for the Coordination appointment, keep us informed. 

NorthernFox - How have u been,  hope all's well.  

futuremummy - I am going to call the clinic tomorrow and ask if I could test earlier than next Monday, how have you been?  

vholloway - Good Luck for Thursday, keep us up to date with your progress. 

Chat soon all & take care.

Caroline xxx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Caroline - I'm keeping everything crossed for you and your embies  

Scooter


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi All

Caroline - Sorry for what your going through hun, just got the chance to get on here and read your news....you have been through it...hoping your embie has stuck hun xx have you done a dreaded pee stick?

My drugs turned up this morning and have taken a whole shelf up in the fridge!!  feeling really nervous now.

Vikki - I find you have to chase the HH for everything to keep on top of it all....I have had blood tests lost, and wrong dates given so just keep on your toes with them and good luck with the stimming.

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

to Caroline hope it all works out for you  honey....

right really am whizzing by as still need to finish packing for my trip to Cornwall tomorrow....

lots of   and   for everyone until I return!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

* Hammersmith Girls Hall of Fame! From 27 August 2008 * 



[size=12pt]*Special thoughts this week go to * 

Wannabemum08  (level rising vibes)
Britgrrl 

*Welcome our newest posters* 

bobbob 
cawallinger 
Mimo 
vholloway1978 

*LADIES DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW     *  [/size]

*Emlapem * ET 11 July    Any news
*wannabemum08 * started 3rd IVF ET 13 August PUPO PUPO test 25 August inconclusive, retesting 1 September 
*vholloway1978 * starting stimms 28 August
*ELondon * going for first IVF suppression scan 28 August 

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  

*Lisax -* starting 21 day long cycle 30/7/08  - any news?
*siheilwli * 
*Emmat1010 * looking to go for 1st IVF coord appt November 
*Rafs-* started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08  news?
*Secret Broody * starting IVF Oct 08-
*Devilinya * on waiting list for first ICSI first appt was 20 August 08 
*Jameson * preparing for 2nd ICSI d/r from 3rd Sept 08 
*Gaye *- gearing up for tx Sept/Oct - 
*bobbob * coord appt End Nov 08
*bobbi3* starting first IVF Dec 08  
*Mimo * starting ICSI ??
*Cawallinger * starting ICSI in Jan 09 

*CONSULTATIONS, NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS*  

*Julie-Anne - review 1st July maybe moving clinics   
mini mouse  review 3rd July after first tx  
Koko78  - Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08    
Wendy woo- -Following up after 4th ICSI April 08   
nichola1975 (Nicky)  Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar   
Chris x  having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb   
candistar1- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance    update?
b]Britgrrl- * followup last week August   

*MUMMIES TO BE*    

*Scooter *BFP 28 July Next Scan?  
*Nikki2008*- 4th IVF  9 July Next Scan 23 July 08  
*Sara13* 2nd IVF  1 July EDD 10 March 09  
* Kirsty (Kan1) *  21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies!    
*NorthernFox *  from 1st IVF 13th of May 08 EDD 19 Jan 09 twinnies! Next Scan 8 July   
*JandJ -*  from 1st IVF- 2nd May 08 EDD 8 Jan 09 Next Scan ? 
*biddy2 *  from 2nd IVF March 2008 EDD? Next Scan ?  
*Shania35 *  from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
* saffronL* -  from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28/10/08. Next Scan?   
*marie#1 * -  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
*Olly - Good Luck Everyone -*  end of Oct after 2nd IVF EDD? Next Scan?  

 
*HH MUMMIES * 

*Ali M 7482 - * Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08  
*Hush*- Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
*Angie -* Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
*Pooks -* Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
*EBW1969 (Jo) * - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz 
*Lisax -* Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
*RR-* Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
*Rooth -* Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
*Smileylogo (Emma) * Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
*Midlands Lass -* Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
*Britgrrl- * ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
*Ants2 * - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
*Helen (Mrs GG) * - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
*Macca * - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
*Scooter * - mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz)  
*ThackM (Michelle) * - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
*Cheery -* mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
*Woo (Wendy)* - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
*Shamrock -* mummy to Edward born 5 October 
*Vicky -* mummy to Sam born 8 October 
*Betty M * - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
*Nicolah -* mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
*Clairol * - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

*HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- & still post GoodLuck*

*Future Mummy - * Moved to Lister first after 3rd IVF and Lap   
*loubeedood-* Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- Good luck  
*Odette -* ET 24/07/08  6/8/08  
*Totyu-* Moved to Guys for NHS treatment IVF May/ June off to Lister/ARGC Oct/Nov 08   
*yellowrose (Nicky)-* awaiting appt at Lister   

Some may have been removed from the list that have not posted for a long time. If you have been removed and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Jo​
*Also- Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 0208 383 8167*​


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hope the hall of fame up to date ok.  if not sorry will have to wait over a week for me to be back to sort it  

(forgot to say hosp appt showed slightly dilated kidney, I may have had a stone/infection but havent now....another appt 16 Sept just hopefully to confirm all ok )


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

EBW, glad all is well and you are getting ready for your Hols, have a fantastic time and hopefully a good weather!

Future Mummy


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Davinia.

We had our 1st appointment with the same doctor in July and received a letter a week ago saying we start drugs in Jan and treatment in Feb. Our co-ordination appointment is end of Nov. Thought this may give you some idea of how long you may have to wait. Haven't had my scan yet as AF arrived when we were on holiday and DH hasn't had an appointment for his SA yet either.


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello Caroline

I am sorry to hear your news is inconclusive, how frustrating for you sweets.  Sending you loads of sticky vibes and hope those lil embies stay tight     
love gaye


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi All

Well AF arrived perfectly on time today and I will be starting stimming on Friday.  Round two begins.  I have been trying really hard to stay positive and mostly I have but I guess today with AF arriving butterflies have started in my belly.  I have a relaxation CD to listen to, so will start with that tonight.

Bobbi - really pleased to hear you have a date to start.

Love gaye


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Gaye, lots of     for this cycle

Future Mummy


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey Peeps

Hi all hope your all doing well.

Things are good with me and bubb we had our 20 weeks scan a week ago now and all is looking well, decided not to find out the sex babe moves loads now and it's great I never thought I would feel this.

I need some advice really and where a better place to post it other than here....

Sorry if tmi info some of you will remember I hv been having probs..... ~ Has anyone other than me had any problems after using the suppositories HH give you?
I started getting a sore bottom in 2ww which then lead to what I thought was piles, I have had to have an internal examination they say no piles are visable I am 21 weeks pregnant now still suffering with it every now and again I am taking lactolose incase, it seemed to help but now its returned after having 4 weeks of lovely sleep, now I can't sleep as my bottom is throbbing and I am in tears I really do not know what else to do it feels like i have razor blades in there and its so painful.....has anyone else had this or got this?

xx


----------



## Devilinya (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi All,

Apologies JandJ I can't help with your problem hunnie, sounds awful, have you thought about seeing your GP?

Thank you Cawallinger for this info my next AF is due when I am on holiday too so looks like scan will have to wait, (do you know what day of your cycle it has to be done?) looks like my treatment might be a month behind yours and a few others then (February time).  Fingers crossed, would be nice if it was a little bit earlier.

Its awful having to wait.  Just found out that my sisters step daughter is expecting twins............. I am pleased for her, but don't get me wrong I feel a bit down about things at the moment, things haven't bothered me like this for ages, I suppose its because I had pushed all this baby business to the back of my mind for so long.  Does any one else ever get like this?

Gaye and Vikki    for your next cycle.

Still thinking of you Caroline    

Hi to everyone else too.

xxDavinia.xx


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi All...

Caroline - Still thinking    thoughts for you !!

JandJ - OMG you poor thing, sounds horrific having those pains.  Get yourself down the docs hun!!

Devilinya - I think we all have those thoughts hun, you try not to but we all do, well I know I do.  I am dreading the day my SIL tells me she is preggers!!  I   it will happen to us first.

Gaye - good luck for Friday hun!! not long to go now.

EBW - Thanks for the hall of fame update and have a good week off  

Jameson x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Caroline, are you testing again tomorrow?         

Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

sorry i don't post much, but i do keep up!! 

caroline - sorry about your result, same happened to me, i am keeping my fingers crossed for you.    

I had my baseline scan with Jashree today, she was lovely.  lots of new ladees there picking up their drugs and nice blue bag!!

scan went well. no probs. seeing mr T tomorrow and pick up drugs hopefully!!  start d'reg on 14th sept for FET.


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Davinia, the scan has to be done between days 1-7.

I also dread hearing which of my friends are pregnant next, esp the 'accidents'. Only time I was genuinly pleased was my when my best mate got pg after 4x ICSI. Theres hope for us all!!

Catherine x


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Mini mouse - hope your all drugged up now and your sorted and ready to go now..

Caroline - did you manage to test today?    hope all went well..


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi All

Well started with my gonal F injection this morning.  This time around it feels all a little weird as though we have been rushed through and haven't had the same input from the medical team.  Sort of feels like we are doing it on our own, but I know we aren't.  I thought it would take me a while to stick the needle again into the belly but I found it was weirdly easy   .  I have my first scan booked for next Friday.

Minimouse nice to hear from you again.  Hope your appointment with Mr T went well and you can start with your FET in September.

Caroline - thinking of you hun   

 FM, Bobbi3, JandJ, Jameson, Catherine, EBW, Davinia and those I have missed

It is our wedding anniversary this Sunday so hope to have a nice lunch in Richmond... hope the weather stays good, it is suppose to be 27C tomorrow!!!

Love gaye


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Gaye, 
Happy Anniversary  

Future Mummy


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi to everyone - hope your enjoying this beautiful weather,

EBW - Thank you for updating The Hall of Fame be for you left for your hols.  I'm pleased that you had a good result from the hospital before you left.

gaye - Well done on having administered the first injection yesterday, hope today's went equaly as well & hope your first scan appointment goes well  .  Happy Anniversary for tomorrow, have a lovely day. 

future mummy - How are you doing, not long to go now is it? hope this tx cycle result's in a  .  Sorry for not having answered your question sooner, you asked me on the 28th August if I was testing tomorrow, I was told by the Dr to repeat the blood test on Monday 1st September.   

mini mouse - I'm really pleased for you that your scan went well & that you are are all set to start another tx cycle in September.   for this one & hope it result's in a 

Devilinya - I do have feeling's like what you said you have.  I went into Mothercare the other day to buy present's for all my cousin's new baby's in Australia as my Aunt was over for a holiday & was going back today, I thought I was going to crack up as there was so many pregnant woman in there.  I'm happy for people when they get pregnant but alway's hope that it will be me one day soon.  

Jameson7777 - Sorry for not having answered your question which you posted on the 29th asking if I was testing, I was told by one of the Drs @ HH to retest on Monday !st September.  How have you been feeling, am I right in saying that you start d/r from 3rd September? if so  that's great as you have'nt got to wait much longer.   with this cycle hope it result's in a 

Thank you for all your Good Luck wishes.

I don't know if I've done wrong or not but I used a HPT this morning using the first urine of the morning and it came back with two pink lines straight away, I could'nt believe what I was seeing so off I went to the chemist and bought another one (different brand) and this time a blue line showed up in the square window, both these test's were positive, I was thinking that maybe if my level had gone down since last Monday then the test's would'nt have been able to detect the pregnancy hormone, therefore my HCG level's must have gone up?  I am not really allowing myself to believe it until I retest on Monday.  I really hope & pray that the level's have risen and that nothing awful has happened and that's why the test's have shown up positive!!! I have been feeling extra tired the last couple of day's and have been feeling nauseus (might have spelt this wrong) for the past couple of night's before I have gone to sleep.   Any suggestion's will be welcomed.

Sorry if I have missed out anyone but GOOD LUCK wherever you are with your tx.

Caroline xxx


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Caroline       For Monday sweets.  

love gaye


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

OMG, Caroline! I am sending you so many     and    for tomorrow!
Not sure if it means the levels have gone up, but that would have been my first thought! 
some tests , test lighter levels of hormones that others. Clearblue would test a chemical pregnancy, however cheaper versions, would probably not.
Also if the lines comes straight away and dark , I always thought it was another way of finding out the levels were high. When I had my chemical , clearblue  tested it positive . the line though was pale and took a while to arrive. maybe just a coincidence. 
Unfortunately you will have to wait until tomorrow to be sure. But my gut feeling is , there is a good chance.

            

Future Mummy


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way.................................. 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=154635.new#new


----------

